# Morbid And Horrific Movies!



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to accidently derail P-Man's thread I made this one and wanna hear your most horrific movie's that you ever senn and hopefully wished you never seen. I love a good morbid ass movie cause it proves that I'm "tough" enough to watch them







. Really though I love horror flicks and have heard of a couple of underground ones that seem prettygood so far. I will tap into this resource known as P-Fury cause you all have a little wierd side too ya all and I know this list ought to be a good date movie marathon for sure!!! So let me have 'em P-Fury your very best of the very worst, sick and disgusting ass movies you can think of. My sons coming in a couple days and wanna warp his little fragile mind!!!! J/K ADULTS ONLY movies please!!!

Only the movies that are ranked over 4/5 wil make it on the list
*List of Pure Horror and Twisted Flicks*

A l'interieur(Inside) 5/5

Antichrist 5/5

Audition 4/5

August Underground 4/5

August Underground Mordum 5+/5

August Underground Penance 5/5

Butcher,The 4/5

Cabin Fever 3.5/5 but the joke with the old guy and the "******" makes it 4/5 as that was classic

Demons 4/5

Event Horizon 4/5<br
Guniea Pig IV Mermaid in the Manhole 4/5

Hard Candy(Twisted) 4/5

Henry:Story of a serial Killer 4.5/5

House of a 1000 Corpses 4/5

Ichi the Killer 4/5

Jacobs Ladder 4/5

Johnny got his Gun 4.5/5

Last House on the Left (70's) 4/5

Maskhead 5/5

Murder Collection VolI 4/5

Murder Set Pieces 4.5/5

Nekro 4.5/5

OldBoy 5/5

Philosophy of a knife 4/5

RedSin Tower(The) 4/5

Requiem for a Dream(Twisted) 4.5/5

Salo:120 days of Sodom 4/5

Slaughtered Vomit Dolls 4.5/5

Texas Chainsaw Massacre(70's) 4/5 for me But in it's time 5/5 cause evryone in that generation was horrified by it

They Live 4/5

Tooth and Nail 4/5

Touristas 4/5

Torched(Charred edition) 4.5/5

Untold Story 4/5


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days". The things she put him through! (Shudder.)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> "How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days". The things she put him through! (Shudder.)


Ya jerk







even though sitting through this movie was hell and truly a terrible experience I give it .25/5 PBuckets cause it's a chic flick and not at all morbid.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> "How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days". The things she put him through! (Shudder.)


Still better than "The Notebook"...damn movie still gives me nightmares.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Salo
Cannibal holocaust
Irreversible

Those are the ones I read about and the reasons I can't sleep at night.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Not a horror movie but "The Doom Generation" was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Matilda, that movie makes me sick to my stomach. Fcukin little cute innocent kid with magical powers and stuff









And Principle Trunchbull


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

"Doom" (Starring Dwayne Johnson). Biggest letdown I've ever experienced at the movies.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Here ya go...

August Underground is #1

There are actually several flicks in the August Underground series. They are faux snuff films, very sick sh*t..

http://blogs.ign.com/Horror_Brain/2006/06/29/23243/


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I got August mordom and cannibal holocaust downloading as we speak and they shall be the movies of choice for tonight!!
Piranha Dan I don't think you got what I was going for here I want sick twisted movies not ones literally that you wish you never seen cause if that was the case I would have to say my dad and step mom's home porn would take the cake for that title.................J/K I never seen a homemade porn starring my father or did I??? Gotta be some reason i like this sh*t ya know.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, this is not such an underground title filled with unspeakable cruelty, but it did freak me out...

Event Horizon

It's a sci-fi Horror flick from the late 90's.

It is just creepy, and touches on some interesting concepts of time/space travel mixed with HELL


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> August Underground is #1
> 
> ...


Ive heard of these but never had the balls to order them... yet?? Probably never will... i can just think about 10-15minutes in im gonna be wondering what in the f*ck did i spend 50$ on this sh*t for?? Its not like those are movies you watch over and over(if you do...get some help)-- or even when you have company over... its not like, "Hey everybody I got this new movie you HAVE to see"-


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> August Underground is #1
> 
> ...


Ive heard of these but never had the balls to order them... yet?? Probably never will... i can just think about 10-15minutes in im gonna be wondering what in the f*ck did i spend 50$ on this sh*t for?? Its not like those are movies you watch over and over(if you do...get some help)-- or even when you have company over... its not like, "Hey everybody I got this new movie you HAVE to see"-
[/quote]

Not unless you don't like company.

What were the films with Kathy Bates naked? That's a nightmare and a half, right there. It's probably not the type of gruesome you were looking for, but still...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> OK, this is not such an underground title filled with unspeakable cruelty, but it did freak me out...
> 
> Event Horizon
> 
> ...


Funny that you mention that flick cause I was just about to. Me and two other friends were going to see I can't remember what but decided on that show based solely on r rating for extreme gore and violence. We not knowing what we were getting into also decided to eat a bunch of mushrooms and go watch it after a hour or so. So we show up at this flick just spaced out of our heads and begin to watch what blew me away(or was it the mushrooms??). We ended up leaving the theater walking ten city blocks and getting to a hotel to call a cab before any of us even muttered a word to each other. It was one of those events I just can't forget anytime soon.

I agree with you KoK there is no reason to buy a flick like most of these except Ichi the Killer I find. I love Ichi as it's got a great plot and amazing makeup and effects in it. It is also one of those cult movie classics that I have shown to many others in my time and would hope they would do the same. Also a good wierd one In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> OK, this is not such an underground title filled with unspeakable cruelty, but it did freak me out...
> 
> Event Horizon
> 
> ...


Funny that you mention that flick cause I was just about to. Me and two other friends were going to see I can't remember what but decided on that show based solely on r rating for extreme gore and violence. We not knowing what we were getting into also decided to eat a bunch of mushrooms and go watch it after a hour or so. So we show up at this flick just spaced out of our heads and begin to watch what blew me away(or was it the mushrooms??). We ended up leaving the theater walking ten city blocks and getting to a hotel to call a cab before any of us even muttered a word to each other. It was one of those events I just can't forget anytime soon.

I agree with you KoK there is no reason to buy a flick like most of these except Ichi the Killer I find. I love Ichi as it's got a great plot and amazing makeup and effects in it. It is also one of those cult movie classics that I have shown to many others in my time and would hope they would do the same. Also a good wierd one In the Mouth of Madness
[/quote]

NICE!!

That movie freaked me out sober...

I can't imagine seeing it with a head full of fungi...

Have you ever gone back and watched it sober??


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The movie American Psycho is kinda demented. However, the book by Bret Easton Ellis is pretty sadistic and twisted. I highly recommend reading the book.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> August Underground is #1
> 
> ...


I have seen a clip of this movie and WOW, it still sticks with me to this day. Sick sick stuff.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Piranha Dan I don't think you got what I was going for here I want sick twisted movies not ones literally that you wish you never seen cause if that was the case I would have to say my dad and step mom's home porn would take the cake for that title.................J/K


Ooops. Ok, now I got it. One that really comes to mind is "The Hills Have Eyes" (not the old one the remake). The part where the mutants burn that guy alive as a diversion to break into the familys trailer gave me the shivers.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> Piranha Dan I don't think you got what I was going for here I want sick twisted movies not ones literally that you wish you never seen cause if that was the case I would have to say my dad and step mom's home porn would take the cake for that title.................J/K


Ooops. Ok, now I got it. One that really comes to mind is "The Hills Have Eyes" (not the old one the remake). The part where the mutants burn that guy alive as a diversion to break into the familys trailer gave me the shivers.
[/quote]

Good choice man i too love the old 70's horrors and that was a classic. I admit I seen it when I was a kid but scared the hell outta me.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i saw a 3 minute clip of Gummo online and that was too much for me to handle.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I am a super" HARDCORE" horror fan... i have seened all and continue to look for more...heres one that should keep you busy for awhile..."ULTRA GORE"..


>


u can thanks me later..oh, make sure its the unrated version...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ive made it half way through "Failure to Launch."


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thePACK said:


> ive made it half way through "Failure to Launch."


Again I'm looking for nasty horrific movies that turn your guts, not literally the movie you wish you never had to sit through


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have Doom Generation on DVD. I thought it was a pretty crazy movie. Rose McGowen naked is a plus.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny that there is no real site that calls itself a horror film site that I can really take to seriously. I can't tell you how many sites when naming there top tep have included such films as 
Pet Cemetary-c'mon now that was as lame as she gets
The grudge-Do I even need say why this does not count
The ring-Again see above
Nightmare on Elm Street or Friday the 13ths-Yeah there slasher flicks but not horrific too fictional to be taken seriously
Yes I even saw SCREAM ??????What SCREAM are you kidding me????

Pack your flick looks really promising as a couple sites that I have looked into have really gave it good reviews and it's banned in north America so you give me hope man.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ohhh Kain is in here I have hope that you will have a good one to post !!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Admit doom generaton looks good as well
But the one that gets the most coverage is cannibal holocaust so I shall start that one soon
Is there nothing else out there???
I will say compaired to some sites P-Fury has the most outta Bakes top ten poted link than most "horror sites"


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

TITANIC 
never again!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Admit doom generaton looks good as well
> But the one that gets the most coverage is cannibal holocaust so I shall start that one soon
> Is there nothing else out there???
> *I will say compaired to some sites P-Fury has the most outta Bakes top ten poted link than most "horror sites"*


I found that just by googling August Underground and recognized some of the others on the list..

Honestly I get these movies from my uncle... HE is a SICK bastard!! I can guarantee that he has all of them and more on DVD.

I will show him the list next time he stops over, and post up some other suggestions from his collection...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well starting on Cannibal Holocaust right now wish me luck


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dudes, seriously Gummo. that is some messed up sh*t right there.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

GREAAAAAT THREADDDDDDDDD!!!
+1 *******

Im downloading a bunch right now..
Ill write up what i think of them


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Some of these movies sound awesome. How was Cannibal Holocaust RnR?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well starting on Cannibal Holocaust right now wish me luck


 horrible movie...get cannibal ferox..similar storyline but only better/bloodier...like i said, i am a true hardcore horror fanatic..."inside" will have you squirming(imagine a blood-fest involving scissors)..i will list a few more for your enjoyment...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Some of these movies sound awesome. How was Cannibal Holocaust RnR?


^^^^^^^
Listen to The Pack cause he knows his horror flicks, it is a little gut wrenching at the end but not too bad I figure. I am looking forward to that french one Pack posted up at the top cause that looks unreal.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust------3.5/5

I never really was horrified but is a little strong on content that's for sure. The rape and animal scenes are a little too much though and kinda made me walk away from the screen a couple times. But really slow and kinda hard to follow in places but it is pretty good for a horror flick I guess. I give it 3.5 cause in places the content is really vulgar and I can't do the rape scenes man even on normal tv I can't stomach them at all so a couple of ritualistic scenes like that pushed it over the 3 mark for me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

John Carpenter's "Cigarette Burns".
short movie from the "masters of horror" series.
Not extremely high on the raunch scale. But it is a good, dark horror movie that leaves you saying to yourselve,
"wow, wth did I just watch?"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> John Carpenter's "Cigarette Burns".
> short movie from the "masters of horror" series.
> Not extremely high on the raunch scale. But it is a good, dark horror movie that leaves you saying to yourselve,
> "wow, wth did I just watch?"


Sounds like a gooder and goes on the list
Thx Tango


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I suggest John Carpenter's The Thing (1982) Lots of really disgusting oozing and mutating stuff. Dont want to spoil it with too much detail, youll have to watch it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^ 
thats one of my all time favorite sci-fi/horror movies. 
Theres a Prequel in pre-production right now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

honestly blair witch one freaked me out. but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hell what about hostel...the eye being cut out scene...ugh....yuck


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too Corey I thought BWP was kinda creepy and a cool concept and thats what canibal holocaust is sort of shot like 3.5/5
Hostel gets a nod for sure as it was a surprise turning out as good as it did BooBah 3.5/5

Anyone think Touristas was as nasty as me, That was the first horror film to make me queasy and some of those scenes were brutal
and seen it at the same time as my pop was about to go to Brasil for the first time. So that is a really good one. 4/5

Also gets a nod from me is The Descent as was a slow starter but got crazy and the ending is really up for grabs as when I first watched it and with 3 other people we all took from it something different. Really well done and plays on my clausterphobia(Spelling?!?!?







). 3.5/5

So all four of these badboys make the list


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

TobiasRieper said:


> I suggest John Carpenter's The Thing (1982) Lots of really disgusting oozing and mutating stuff. Dont want to spoil it with too much detail, youll have to watch it.


Yeah, real good sci-fi horror movie.

Also what about Hostel 2, where the chick cuts the guys weiner off then feeds it to the dog


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Exsorsist & TX Chainsaw Massacre were really pushing the envelope back then.....I heard Jackie Chan saw Exsorsist when it came out.....he got so scared he puked lol









I really dig Village of the damned 1960 or Horror Express.....not disturbing but spooky atmosphere mixed with sci fi


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Quint said:


> Exsorsist & TX Chainsaw Massacre were really pushing the envelope back then.....I heard Jackie Chan saw *Exsorsist when it came out.....he got so scared he puked lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad worked at our local movie theater when it came out.... he said almost every showing they toted people off in an ambulance for fainting or passing out, had to routinely clean puke out of the theater, and deal with people wanting refunds because they couldnt sit through the entire thing.

Now that movie just seems kinda cheesy, but still a classic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

The scariest part of the Exorcist is that it's believed that one can only be taken over by a demon if they believe it's happening. Well, that's what someone told me. Then I kept thinking it was happening to me (I was around 14 or 15 I think). Scared the sh*t out of me for a while.

Another one that might be considered less scary then it used to be is Fire in the Sky. I saw it when I was young and I was REALLY creeped.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

How about Demons did any of you see this scary as sh*t movie back in the day. Just filled with gore and more gore. It was a real twisted up show for it's time thats for sure.

Also Jacob' ladder was a good oldie for it's time and ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I just remembered.
The Serpent and the Rainbow- This was totally creepy back in the day and got my heart racing when they start to explain what is going down in post war Hati and looking for the next huge anethetic and excellent story line. This one for sure is going on the list 4/5


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> How about Demons did any of you see this scary as sh*t movie back in the day. Just filled with gore and more gore. It was a real twisted up show for it's time thats for sure.Also Jacob' ladder was a good oldie for it's time and ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I just remembered.The Serpent and the Rainbow- This was totally creepy back in the day and got my heart racing when they start to explain what is going down in post war Hati and looking for the next huge anethetic and excellent story line. This one for sure is going on the list 4/5


for sure remember demons and demons 2(own them on dvd)...Mister Dario Argento at his best...Italian Gorefather..excellent film..wow...you had me at "morbid and horriffic flicks" RnR...LOL..Here you go...a tiny list for you.._*bad taste*_-you might know him as the director of "lord of the rings" but when he first started he was a a horror director..and very good at it.....also if you can download "*meet the feebles*"-is also a great flick, trust me you will like..its the Muppets on crack...bloody and funny...


>





>


*frontiers*-another french flick..a group of bandits on the run end up staying at the wrong hotel...bloody and crazy..


>


one more flick for ya..(trust me this thread will run...(hopefully make it to the hall of fame) lol...one more for your horror-fest..(many-more to come)..another Italian Gorefather.*"THE BEYOND"*- lucio fulci..great drama..climatic scenes...abit slow.but well worth it with the gore..the seventh gate has been open...ogh snaps..


>


enjoy and let me know..when you need more...


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I watched Gummo,
Didnt like it at all.

Canibal holocost was decent.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BEST BUCKETS-O-GORE MOVIE OF ALL TIME!!!

DEAD ALIVE!!!

Don't dare try and deny!!!!

Also full of awesome one liners!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cabin Fever cause it stars Murphy and this two scenes were priceless as I usually never get outright fooled by a movie
This is the combo of the two scenes that totally surprised what was going to happen





And Murphy makes his movie debut


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Starting on August underground and mordem


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Would like to know what you thought^^



RedneckR0nin said:


> Me too Corey I thought BWP was kinda creepy and a cool concept and thats what canibal holocaust is sort of shot like 3.5/5
> Hostel gets a nod for sure as it was a surprise turning out as good as it did BooBah 3.5/5
> 
> Anyone think Touristas was as nasty as me, That was the first horror film to make me queasy and some of those scenes were brutal
> ...


Touristas was pretty good I thought... and I loved the Descent-- they are making a sequal due out this fall!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

August Underground-Fred Vogel's August Underground/Mordum/Pennace
My f*cking god what a twisted trio these make up..........................................................I don't know what to really say as some of the scenes in those movies [email protected] RIGHT UP. That is by far the twisted and horiffic leader in my eyes and will be pretty hard to beat that. It seemed like the group got bigger and bigger along the way as it started out with two and ended up with like four or five by the end. I never seen a horror film like that let alone THREE IN A ROW THAT BAD. These movies are just as hard to watch as most of the sites of pure horror IMO.I would not suggest these films to anyone that has a weak stomach, a faint heart, or a soul for that matter as it gets really brutal then it gets worse and then yet EVEN WORSE. 5/5 for that evil way to spend a wednesday morning.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well going on to aftermath


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Another one that might be considered less scary then it used to be is *Fire in the Sky*. I saw it when I was young and I was REALLY creeped.


Hahaha! Horror flicks dont bother me. I can watch anything gruesome, even at an early age. BUT throw some aliens in there and I'm terrified. I couldnt walk by myself at night for like 3 months after I saw Fire in the Sky. I was like twelve, but it's still creepy.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

thePACK said:


> I am a super" HARDCORE" horror fan... i have seened all and continue to look for more... heres one that should keep you busy for awhile..."ULTRA GORE".. u can thanks me later..oh, make sure its the unrated version...


This one looks like a great movie


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ive made it half way through "Failure to Launch."


Again I'm looking for nasty horrific movies that turn your guts, not literally the movie you wish you never had to sit through
[/quote]

^that was a quote from family guy, just trying to make i funny

when i was about 8 or so, i was watching tales from the crypt. i dont know what episode it was, but it ended with 'construction workers' stuffing people into hollowed out trees and sawing them in half with a chain saw out in broad daylight in public. That still gives be chills thinking about it


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cabin Fever cause it stars Murphy and this two scenes were priceless as I usually never get outright fooled by a movie
> This is the combo of the two scenes that totally surprised what was going to happen
> 
> 
> ...


Thats classic









What about all the zombie flicks, Night of the living dead....Dawn of the dead etc..

The latest version of Dawn Of The Dead is good (Made in 2004), incase you havent saw it.

Classic horror movies


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Aftermath- 2/5
I will admit that in the end parts it's a little wierd but nothing like alot of these movies for sure. It's more of a play on the pyche and really not what I would class"horror" par say. It's more a lite bite between horror flicks as more a twisted up show than a morbid or horror film.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

This might help your quest to become mentally scarred.
http://movies.popcrunch.com/the-15-most-di...vies-ever-made/


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Audition is great and another Takashi Mike directed film(Ichi the Killer) was really done great and the actress in it method acted a scene and actually ate real vomit.
Hard Candy- I thought about putting on the list cause it made me flip sides per say as soon as a revelation is made in the film, also making a statement about todays society and the ever growing acceptance or rising popularity would be a statement better used of younger and younger women(girls) being targeted for exploitation and sexual conquest. Watch this film is a little hard to view in spots but really well done and a wicked ending to say the least. I ADORE the Statement made by this film which I can't say for many if any of these films
Eraserhead-Classic Lynch film(Twin Peaks) I never really liked it but has a cult following for sure.
Necromantic- Never seen but that list and Pack(Pack will be all the film needs to back it now) say it'd great so on the list it goes as well as the othre three..........GREAT LINK CichlidAddict







I smell hall of fame here gentlemen and ladies


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

welcome to the dollhouse


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> The movie American Psycho is kinda demented. However, the book by Bret Easton Ellis is pretty sadistic and twisted. I highly recommend reading the book.


Great book and movie.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Another one that might be considered less scary then it used to be is Fire in the Sky. I saw it when I was young and I was REALLY creeped.


Holy sh*t right when I read your first paragraph I was like "Man Fire in the Sky scared the sh*t out of me for days, couldn't go anywhere without thinking I was gonna get abducted by aliens and cut up". Then your second paragraph had that movie posted.

RnR, I'll have to ask my friend what movies he likes. He's some horror/gore freak and watches some movies that just sound plain stupid, so probably are pretty gory.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> Another one that might be considered less scary then it used to be is Fire in the Sky. I saw it when I was young and I was REALLY creeped.


Holy sh*t right when I read your first paragraph I was like "Man Fire in the Sky scared the sh*t out of me for days, couldn't go anywhere without thinking I was gonna get abducted by aliens and cut up". Then your second paragraph had that movie posted.

RnR, I'll have to ask my friend what movies he likes. He's some horror/gore freak and watches some movies that just sound plain stupid, so probably are pretty gory.
[/quote]

Thank you muchly I thought i n the begining that I had seen some pretty nasty flicks but after watching August Underground the last couple days I have not seen Bo Dick Diddly to what I thought I had.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Not to derail P-Man's thread I wanna hear your most horrific movie's that you ever senn and hopefully wished you never seen. I love a good morbid ass movie cause it proves that I'm "tough" enough to watch them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about clockwork orange thats wierd and fucked up


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Ive been into psychological thrillers latelly.... watching "misery" right now. Cathy Bates always plays creepy characters


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

cannibal holocaust was weak! supposedly the turtle they gutted was a real turtle, one of the many reasons the movie got banned in a lot of countries but yeah the people on the stakes was pretty sick! and it was creepy how it was made to look like it was based on a true story and actual footage.

any of the ROB ZOMBIE flicks where f*cking sweet and HALLOWEEN and H2 are great! well H2 is gonna be great!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I thought it would have been better, I guess the hype that I put on it put it on a pedestal and set it up for dissapointment. You are right in fact all the animal deaths in that movie are real and the main reason that movie is banned in a bunch of countries still to this day. I am in the process of downloading Murder Collection Vol1 another downright nasty film from Toetag Productions so I will post the results up after I am done but will put it on the list as I feel anything that Fred Vogal does from here is vile and morbid beyond belief. I got a chance to ask him some questions and read some of his writing and seems like a real down to earth guy that is intelligent and well spoken. Wierd cause his roles in august make him out to be downright pychotic.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes, murder collection is good! it was okay actually but yeah...it's a good watch


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Where have I been I thought I seen all but these are too nasty beyond belief. Have you seen the redline tower noodles??


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

The original "Wes Craven-Last house on the left" 1970's I think.. Not horror per say but out right raw violence with one of the best endings ever.

A cult classic I always liked was "Lair Of The White Worm".


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

zippa said:


> The original "Wes Craven-Last house on the left" 1970's I think.. Not horror per say but out right raw violence with one of the best endings ever.
> 
> A cult classic I always liked was "Lair Of The White Worm".


Yes!!!

I rented it on recommendation because i heard it was 'scary.' I would say it was scary, but definately left me with an uneasy feeling.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PART TWO:THE LAST HOUSE ON THE LEFT..the penis part will scar you...


>


STORY OF RICKI-OH-one of the first graphic novels to go big pictures..horrible acting..horrible scripted..but gosh darn it the gore is intense...


>


DEAD SILENCE-not a gore flick at all...has its moments..but anything with dolls and clowns make it great...great twist ending,,


>


lord of illusions-bring back the "clive barker" classic..about a cult leader proclaiming to be god andthe evils that occur when they try to bring him back.....more a suspense thriller...but never-less a worthy view


>


and can't leave out the original 'THE EVIL DEAD".the tree rape scene? the king of b-movies bruce campbell..









>


i'll be back with part 3..

PART TWO:THE LAST HOUSE ON THE LEFT..the penis part will scar you...









>


STORY OF RICKI-OH-*NOT HORROR*one of the first graphic novels to go big pictures..horrible acting..horriblY scripted..but gosh darn it..... the gore is intense...









>


DEAD SILENCE-not a gore flick at all...has its moments..but anything with dolls and clowns make it great...great twist ending,,


>


lord of illusions-bring back the "clive barker" classic..about a cult leader proclaiming to be god and the evils that occur when they try to bring him back from the dead.....more a suspense thriller...but never-less a worthy view


>


and can't leave out the original 'THE EVIL DEAD".the tree rape scene? the king of b-movies bruce campbell..









>


i'll be back with part 3..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Where have I been I thought I seen all but these are too nasty beyond belief. Have you seen the redline tower noodles??


nope never seen it or heard of it i dont think anyways, but there's a company called redline tower about 30minutes from where i live haha


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Communion









In real life it'd be the aliens being scared of Walken and not vise versa lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Salo-What a twisted ass movie, I can't say I am too surprised being written by The marquis de saude. For all you people that don't know who that is then you need to study that on your own cause I have not the time or patience to explain in depth what this person was about. I will say that this film is not so much on the horror side of things as much as a study into human nature and from the intial point or discovery on whats going on I feel that it does not take a genius to predict where the show goes from there. I give it 3/5 cause it being not a horror is one thing but it being a very difficult watch is the reason I gave it the marks it recieved.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The murder collection Vol 1- Was a good watch but not to my expectations on to what was going to be. I imagine there will be more to come in this series and I'm afraid I have put F.V on such a high platform when it comes to this genre that it will be hard for even him to come close to my expectations. All in all pretty good but not as horrific as the AU series at all. 3/5


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I watched all 3 Evil Dead movies on thew weekend for the first time, they were all awesome!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you know that they are already in the works for an evil dead 4!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

This one might not fit real tight into this category but the movie 8MM was pretty creepy and morbid to me. More for the way it shows how that kind of thing (and many of the movies listed in this thread) desensitize you to what's considered right and proper in the world and how they take you down a road you don't realize you're traveling. The way the people in the world of underground films acted like it was just a normal part of life and they were just doing a job really showed the true banality of "evil".
One of the creepiest lines ever was when "Machine", the murdering, brutalizing star of rape, torture and snuff films, was unmasked as a balding, glasses wearing guy next door type, looked up at Tom Poole (Nicolas Cage) and says in a regular voice " What did you expect? A monster?".


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> This one might not fit real tight into this category but the movie 8MM was pretty creepy and morbid to me. More for the way it shows how that kind of thing (and many of the movies listed in this thread) desensitize you to what's considered right and proper in the world and how they take you down a road you don't realize you're traveling. The way the people in the world of underground films acted like it was just a normal part of life and they were just doing a job really showed the true banality of "evil".
> One of the creepiest lines ever was when "Machine", the murdering, brutalizing star of rape, torture and snuff films, was unmasked as a balding, glasses wearing guy next door type, looked up at Tom Poole (Nicolas Cage) and says in a regular voice " What did you expect? A monster?".


Never seen it but will take a look at it now because of your review. Twisted ass and "downer movies"

Requiem for a Dream- This is the ultimate bringdown movie and allthough I own it I have only watched it maybe 4 times cause it is just too depresssing. I love what it is conveying and figure if they showed this movie in grade9 with a person that can convince the kids that he has seen the drug world and this is what happens to 90% of the people out there when they get to far into it, that some real prevention would be accomplished.

A Night at the Golden Eagle- A bringdown on another level all together, follows a 14 yr old girl and a 30 something hooker, a just released con and his buddy, and a couple of others in a night at the golden eagle(some seedy ass motel in vancouver). It just gets worse and worse and the ending for most in this film just sucks ass and makes you want to hang yourself. The end all be all of "What the f*ck did I watch this film for again????"


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

watched inside, the french film the other day
very good, tense, gory and full of twists and turns! I recommend to anyone!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Packs nod was good enough but figure yours will only add to it Sdanger


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Just thought of another classic
Videodrome
Excellent old school thriller and pychological twister as well as James woods when he was young and when he looked young.I watched this show when I was around eight years old and looking back says quite a bit and explains everything.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guniea Pig- Well I had doubts after watching the first couple minutes but after that it gets pretty intense. Basically it is a girl in a room and slowly but surely these guys beat the sh*t outta her and get more and more creative in there forms of torture. It starts getting really hard to watch around the 45 minute mark when needles in eyes and razor blades in the hand followed by ball peen hammer scenes start to get going. I give it a 4/5 cause it's another crazy Japanese movie that goes from wierd to holy hell batman what am I watching??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

My curiosity always gets the better of me(see Pleo thread)... so I started my movie watching a few nights ago with Requiem for a Dream-- was expecting more "you wont believe your eyes" but it was "good"... Im still thiniking about it so it did something to me-- Kinda reminded me of "Candy"(w/Heath Ledger), just much more graphically done- More reviews to come- I give it a 8.1/10


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah KoK it was an excellent movie but a bring down badly I felt as the end sequences were just sad but like I said show that in school and let me talk to the kids after confirming that is't where you usually end up and watch the prevention at work full power


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The redsin Tower
The newest movie from Toe Tag and the first non faux snuff film they make and not too bad really, it is kinda slow but creepy and then just gets reall fast paced and wierd as sh*t. Kinda short but I would give it a 4/5 cause it's better than most


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

OK this movie is not morbid or horrific like the others discussed in this thread but... has anyone ever seen the movie Holy Mountain by Alejandro Jodorowsky??? It is a really twisted acid trip of a movie and probably one of the greatest movies ever made. It is one of those movies that should be watched without watching any trailers or having any idea of what to expect. Hell, even if I tried to explain it or any of the scenes, you would think I was making it all up. If you have never seen it, I highly recommend it. It will totally blow your mind.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> *Guniea Pig I*- Well I had doubts after watching the first couple minutes but after that it gets pretty intense. Basically it is a girl in a room and slowly but surely these guys beat the sh*t outta her and get more and more creative in there forms of torture. It starts getting really hard to watch around the 45 minute mark when needles in eyes and razor blades in the hand followed by ball peen hammer scenes start to get going. I give it a 4/5 cause it's another crazy Japanese movie that goes from wierd to holy hell batman what am I watching??


Fixed
I also found out that this was only Part 1 of 6 so I will rate them alll every monday as thats when I get to watch a new one off another site.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> OK this movie is not morbid or horrific like the others discussed in this thread but... has anyone ever seen the movie Holy Mountain by Alejandro Jodorowsky??? It is a really twisted acid trip of a movie and probably one of the greatest movies ever made. It is one of those movies that should be watched without watching any trailers or having any idea of what to expect. Hell, even if I tried to explain it or any of the scenes, you would think I was making it all up. If you have never seen it, I highly recommend it. It will totally blow your mind.


No problem mentioning a "twisted" flick as I will probably change the title to include them as well. Never seen it but will try to get it today gamegenius.

[/quote]
It is a total mindf*ck of a movie. Very visually appealing. It used to be very hard to find but you may be able to DL it on demonoid. I look forward to hearing your reaction after you watch it... Enjoy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guinea Pig II Flower of flesh and blood- After watching the first one and kind of being unimpressed overall I walked into this one a little unguarded and thinking it was not going to be very hard to watch. WAS I EVER WRONG!!! The difference between the two is night and and day as this was a horrific show to watch and almost equal to the AU trilogy(Remember I said ALMOST). This was a different "guniea pig" getting treated to torture from a wacky samurai dude with ill intentions. A definite watch for gore fans for sure and if you want to check it out let me know and I will send you a link. 4.5/5 cause this was brutal as hell.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gummo- I will admit Lament saying it was too much was a thing that intrested me and stoked my curriosity. I downloaded it awaiting a horror film and was not met with one at all. But what I was greeted with was a completely fucked up and twisted show no doubt. It was a really wierd flick and different in every sense of and can't believe I trusted Lament to deliver a horror film and he rerouted me to a twisted show beyond belief. Good call Lament as this was a really twisted one for sure. 4/5


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

gamgenius said:


> OK this movie is not morbid or horrific like the others discussed in this thread but... has anyone ever seen the movie Holy Mountain by Alejandro Jodorowsky??? It is a really twisted acid trip of a movie and probably one of the greatest movies ever made. It is one of those movies that should be watched without watching any trailers or having any idea of what to expect. Hell, even if I tried to explain it or any of the scenes, you would think I was making it all up. If you have never seen it, I highly recommend it. It will totally blow your mind.


Is that the one where they f*ck the mountains?


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

not a movie, but i just finished the book "American Psycho". lots of disturbing scenes. anyone else read this one? i know there was a movie based on the book, but there's no way it can come close.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

brianp said:


> not a movie, but i just finished the book "American Psycho". lots of disturbing scenes. anyone else read this one? i know there was a movie based on the book, but there's no way it can come close.


That was mentioned on page two but believe it or not it does come somewhat close to it and captures the book quite well. The only thing it doesn't grab is the mental voice of the killer and the thoughts he has through out the day. Of course that cannot be obtained through film well byt I suggest you pick it up and check it out as the film is really well done.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Henryortrait of a serial killer
This is an older film with some morbid shots and a indepth look or as close as one can get into the mind of a sociopath. It follows Henry as he hacks and slashes his way through life as well as taking on a a couple trainees and even though may seem the mentor type at points the fact that he has no empathy comes through in the end everytime. Not as harsh in the gore section but tries to get you almost TOO close to the mind of a killer and good roles and acting by most of the cast involved. the only problem s it is a little old and cheesy at some parts which leaves me ranking it a 3.5/5 cause I imagine if done nowadays could be a great film with the concept in full.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

http://blogs.ign.com/Horror_Brain/2006/06/29/23243/
There's a list comprised of the top 10 sickest films of all times...It has a couple already listed and some that are not. 
Guinea Pig: Flower of Flesh and Blood is on there lol.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah it was posted on the first page but never checked it as I thought it was the first one they were talking about. I have pretty much seen and rated every one now and AU mordum does take the cake as the top horrific film I have seen. If you want a link to the guniea pig movie let me know as you only have until Monday until the next one is released. I love your avatar Zippa by the way.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Thx....Here's another site I found..Just now getting to sifting through it but I think it may be right up your alley as far as listing and rating all time classics.The link is to the mordum rating but there are plenty of other ratings and a forum to read through.

http://www.atrocitiescinema.com/DVD/mordum.html


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> Thx....Here's another site I found..Just now getting to sifting through it but I think it may be right up your alley as far as listing and rating all time classics.The link is to the mordum rating but there are plenty of other ratings and a forum to read through.
> 
> http://www.atrocitiescinema.com/DVD/mordum.html


Thanks man and with you, Pack and a couple others i can imagine we can keep running this thread forever I imagine. There will always be a new horror flick in the works or just released so it will probably never die. Thx for the link man as I will check it out and see what they have to offer. I got a chance to chat at Fred Vogal and believe it or not one of the most well spoken, intelligent and easy going guys you would ever converse with. He ended our chat with "thanks RnR nice to hear your praise as I take this genre very seriously and stay sick always." Kinda cool to be able to talk freely and openly to who I feel trandsended the genre and raised the bar very high for the next wave trying to top it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Me and my girl love watching these. Where can we find them? Needless to say, blockbuster lacks some of the darker/weirder ones.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Me and my girl love watching these. Where can we find them? Needless to say, blockbuster lacks some of the darker/weirder ones.


What were you reffering to"them" does not really help me out direction wise in where to lead you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Well I guess just some of the creepier/weirder horror films. We love gore, but it's better when it's a little bit fake looking (aka Im not watching August Underground Mordum). We watched Hellraiser and Pumpkinhead laugh: ) a couple nights ago and we got a guy who is going to lend us Cannibal Holocaust...

Just some creepy/gory films that won't f*ck up my mind too much.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well I guess just some of the creepier/weirder horror films. We love gore, but it's better when it's a little bit fake looking (aka Im not watching August Underground Mordum). We watched Hellraiser and Pumpkinhead laugh: ) a couple nights ago and we got a guy who is going to lend us Cannibal Holocaust...
> 
> Just some creepy/gory films that won't f*ck up my mind too much.


First go with Cannibal Ferox instead of Cannibal Holocaust cause just watched that one and was better I thought.
If you wanna witness TTP and not subject yourself to the AU trilogy try The redsin tower by Fred Vogel and bunch. It is a good horrific flick but not too overboard to watch and by the same guys who made AU. I suggest Henryortrait of a Serial Killer as it is not too gore filled nor a weenie movie either. Other than that you wanna watch one of the top 5 you are going to have to get your mind dirty. Not really possible to watch and not get a little warped out. A really twisted one is Gummo as it's not a horror but really weird and out in left field. I got all of these of the internet using torrents.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Me and my girl love watching these. Where can we find them? Needless to say, blockbuster lacks some of the darker/weirder ones.


Netflix... or ebay(if you wanna buy them which i wouldnt reccomend lol)... :tried" watching Holy Mountain and shut it off within 20 minutes--- I like movies that f*ck with the mind but I also like a story to follow--- def not reccomended by me-


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guinea Pig 3- The same thing pretty much happened to me while I watched this one as when I watched 2. I was all prepared to be horrified and blown away by this film and was let down big time. It is about a guy whose wife cheats on him with his best friend(I can relate to this bigtime), Other than that it is a lame ass attempt at comedic horror and fails miserably at both. I do not suggest this as it is lame as can be. 2/5 snore my life away boring


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Untold Story-
This was a movie that had a boring ass start to it and being chinese movie I had my doubts right from the get go. Well it was a great flick and gore galore from about the middle of the film on. It is about a butcher that starts to subsidize his meat bill with people parts. Thats is far as I will go with explinations but if you can get ahold of it I suggest to watch it. It was a delightful surprise to the weekend and hopefully will be filled with some more this week as I joined a horror forum and am getting the straight dope on alot of great underground films.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

zippa said:


> Thx....Here's another site I found..Just now getting to sifting through it but I think it may be right up your alley as far as listing and rating all time classics.The link is to the mordum rating but there are plenty of other ratings and a forum to read through.
> 
> http://www.atrocitiescinema.com/DVD/mordum.html


Reading the description of that movie was enough for me hahaha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

irishfan 689 said:


> Thx....Here's another site I found..Just now getting to sifting through it but I think it may be right up your alley as far as listing and rating all time classics.The link is to the mordum rating but there are plenty of other ratings and a forum to read through.
> 
> http://www.atrocitiescinema.com/DVD/mordum.html


Reading the description of that movie was enough for me hahaha
[/quote]

Can't say I blame you irish as once you view one of the Au trilogy scenes are not going to leave your head anytime soon. I can't say that I am sad about watching them but definite on there presence in the world does not make it better of a place. You have to keep in mind while watching that these people want to push the bar and offer realistic violence in film and that being said they accomplish it rather well. It still remains though 98/100 people will not like these films and will walk out in the first 5 minutes or so(trust me I know as I have tried to get people view them and that's about the ratio I am looking at.)


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

^^ Haha yeah, I know what you're saying...I'm not the type that thinks this type of movie shouldn't be made, I just know I wouldn't survive trying to sit through the whole thing. I kinda wanna try watching AU Mordum sometime, maybe when I'm drunk...would it be a good or bad idea to tip back before you watch it?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

irishfan 689 said:


> ^^ Haha yeah, I know what you're saying...I'm not the type that thinks this type of movie shouldn't be made, I just know I wouldn't survive trying to sit through the whole thing. I kinda wanna try watching AU Mordum sometime, maybe when I'm drunk...would it be a good or bad idea to tip back before you watch it?


Drunk or not man I don't think this will help with this type of movie as it is fucked beyond belief. But hell man in the name of promotion don't take my word for it try it out. Most of the polls taken were done before pennace anyway and I think mordum is not half as bad as pennace. I DARE you to watch it irish


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I know these aren't quite up to your standards but I thought I would throw them out there:

*The Hills Have Eyes II*

Story about some soldiers sent into the Hills as training to assist some (murdered) scientists. Lots of the usual mutant creepiness, but not nearly as shock-and-awe as the first one. There are some pretty gory deaths and and murder scenes, even a nasty, skin crawling rape scene (AND as a bonus, there is a scene of a baby being ripped out of a vagina during birth...sigh), but overall, I didn't really feel on edge like in the first one. The first one made me look at my friend who rented it and go "what the f*ck is wrong with you".

3/5

*Feast*

I knew after 10 mins this movie wasn't going to be good. It's more of a comedy, but the gory really sucks. Lots of big tits, if that's what you want to see. The monsters are a bit scary. Two sex scenes (one include the monsters banging eachother), and a few good lines. Nothing too graphic, or disturbing. Very light. Should have known it was going to be a boderline renter when I saw Matt Damon and Ben Affleck had their hands in it.

1.5/5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know these aren't quite up to your standards but I thought I would throw them out there:
> 
> *The Hills Have Eyes II*
> 
> ...


Hell Danny most horror films are worth a watch and don't get me wrong I am not all depraved pycho sociopath styles over here. I just can see the artistic creativity of pure gore and feel that if that is the direction you choose to film I can allow myself to look at it from that angle. Just as I can interpret Manson's reasoning to kill does not mean I agree nor understand it.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

me and my girlfriend watched cannibal holocaust the other night, being a fan of low budget gore fests i found it a little lame, yes there was gore and yes it was fairly graphic but nothing special.
maybe ferox will be better....

Going to watch august underground this week and maybe irreversible


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

StuartDanger said:


> me and my girlfriend watched cannibal holocaust the other night, being a fan of low budget gore fests i found it a little lame, yes there was gore and yes it was fairly graphic but nothing special.
> maybe ferox will be better....
> 
> Going to watch august underground this week and maybe irreversible


Ferox is better Stuart, and if you watch Au try to go a practice run without the g/f. Just to see if you think she can handle the gore and rape scenes. If she can't and you are like"hey honey I got a movie to try" she might just freak the f*ck out on you. You would know better than I of course but felt I should give you the heads up.

Update: I know I said I would not but I bought the AU trilogy signed by Fred Vogel and cast as well as a bloody hammer hand painted signed by the main cast of the trilogy. I am a sucka but love these films and the direction toetag is taking horror along with a couple of other Indy film makers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

StuartDanger said:


> me and my girlfriend watched cannibal holocaust the other night, being a fan of low budget gore fests i found it a little lame, yes there was gore and yes it was fairly graphic but nothing special.
> maybe ferox will be better....
> 
> Going to watch august underground this week and maybe irreversible


Are we actually twins? haha.

and ******* I didn't mean that in a "you're a freak" kinda way, just meant it in a "these movies are kinda lame but we still thought they were entertaining" kinda way.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> me and my girlfriend watched cannibal holocaust the other night, being a fan of low budget gore fests i found it a little lame, yes there was gore and yes it was fairly graphic but nothing special.
> maybe ferox will be better....
> 
> Going to watch august underground this week and maybe irreversible


Are we actually twins? haha.

and ******* I didn't mean that in a "you're a freak" kinda way, just meant it in a "these movies are kinda lame but we still thought they were entertaining" kinda way.
[/quote]

My bad but never took it as a insult danny and even some lame ass ones I find still entertaining man, any horror or twisted flick can be posted here man. I encourage everybody and anybody to do so as the more the merrier ya know. As I have seen now at least 5-10 flicks I would have not otherwise if not for you guys so your post is appreciated regardless of rating.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Cannibal Holocaust was imo a waste of money. Was waiting for it to get creepy or disturbing and it never did. The messed up thing was that they really killed the animals in the film. Chopped the tarantula in half and crap. Dont like that film at all.

Imo the most stomach turning movie i have ever seen is Dead Alive. That scene with the ear and the custard says it all. Hostel obvioiusly disturbs as well with the torture scenes. Barricade is a decent B movie along the derranged ******* lines.

Disturbing horror movies that left me with an uneasy feeling are: Tale of Two Sisters, the Unborn, the ring, the Exorcist (of course), Event Horizon, Jacobs Ladder, the Shining (original), the Thing, and for some reason Last Winter has a creepy aura about it. First time I saw the Wendigo and the grudge I was high as f*ck and therefore both of those movies seemed much more scary then they appeared when I reviewed them sober lol.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ripped2shreds said:


> Cannibal Holocaust was imo a waste of money. Was waiting for it to get creepy or disturbing and it never did. The messed up thing was that they really killed the animals in the film. Chopped the tarantula in half and crap. Dont like that film at all.
> 
> Imo the most stomach turning movie i have ever seen is *Dead Alive*. That scene with the ear and the custard says it all. Hostel obvioiusly disturbs as well with the torture scenes. Barricade is a decent B movie along the derranged ******* lines.
> 
> Disturbing horror movies that left me with an uneasy feeling are: Tale of Two Sisters, *the Unborn*, the ring, the *Exorcist (of course), Event Horizon, Jacobs Ladder, the Shining (original), the Thing,* and for some reason Last Winter has a creepy aura about it. First time I saw the Wendigo and the grudge I was high as f*ck and therefore both of those movies seemed much more scary then they appeared when I reviewed them sober lol.


All that I underlined I agree with you completely and thanks for giving a opinion. I really have felt that I have had a new found admiration of horror after discovering through this thread directly/indirectly the independant film production companies that are pushing the bar to a place never thought imaginable. I am not the same person but am glad to have witnessed what I have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

A few I want to check out:

Martyrs
Haute Tension
Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> me and my girlfriend watched cannibal holocaust the other night, being a fan of low budget gore fests i found it a little lame, yes there was gore and yes it was fairly graphic but nothing special.
> maybe ferox will be better....
> 
> Going to watch august underground this week and maybe irreversible


Are we actually twins? haha. 

and ******* I didn't mean that in a "you're a freak" kinda way, just meant it in a "these movies are kinda lame but we still thought they were entertaining" kinda way.
[/quote]

i wish we were lovers


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That last post was truly horrific in so many ways. I think you guys







each other??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Johnny got his gun-This movie does not conform to the typical horror or twisted flick critera but it is both believe me. For any one that has read the Dalton Trumbo novel it is one of the hardest books you will ever try to get through I feel. The movie adds a overall feel of a morbid overtone ten times over. I guess there is another movie that was filmed in 2008 that has yet to be released yet to my knowledge. But the older movie is a ride your mental stability and it will test you in ways you never knew. This is a story about a solider in WWI that gets hit by a artillery round and takes out most of his face and renders his arms and legs useless. In fact after the fact he is blind,deaf,mute, brain damaged, and feels the doctors amputating his arms and legs. Only to try and feel a way to use expression to communicate and finding his mouth,teeth, nose,eyes are all missing as well. Here is a man with limited intellect trapped in his own body with no way to tell if dreaming or awake. It is a gut wrenching film or at least I felt so and think everyone should have a view of this truly view altering movie. I rate it 4.5/5


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Neither of these are super morbid or horrific, but I liked both Battle Royale and The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see Battle Royale!

We're watching Cannibal Holocaust tomrrow night...I'm a little terrified to be honest.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can't wait to see Battle Royale!
> 
> We're watching Cannibal Holocaust tomrrow night...I'm a little terrified to be honest.


You will be fine if you can handle a new TCM you can handle this film. It is just a little erie for sure. But I find that Ferox is way harder to watch and is a much more horrific film IMO.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

IMHO Battle Royale is an easy watch compared to some of the other flicks discussed in here.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

EZmoney said:


> IMHO Battle Royale is an easy watch compared to some of the other flicks discussed in here.


Thats a big 10-4 Echo Zebra 10-4


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Johnny got his gun-This movie does not conform to the typical horror or twisted flick critera but it is both believe me. For any one that has read the Dalton Trumbo novel it is one of the hardest books you will ever try to get through I feel. The movie adds a overall feel of a morbid overtone ten times over. I guess there is another movie that was filmed in 2008 that has yet to be released yet to my knowledge. But the older movie is a ride your mental stability and it will test you in ways you never knew. This is a story about a solider in WWI that gets hit by a artillery round and takes out most of his face and renders his arms and legs useless. In fact after the fact he is blind,deaf,mute, brain damaged, and feels the doctors amputating his arms and legs. Only to try and feel a way to use expression to communicate and finding his mouth,teeth, nose,eyes are all missing as well. Here is a man with limited intellect trapped in his own body with no way to tell if dreaming or awake. It is a gut wrenching film or at least I felt so and think everyone should have a view of this truly view altering movie. I rate it 4.5/5


WOW...you brought up a CLASSIC...









movie was made very popular in the late 90's due to "Metallica" using clips in one of there video "ONE"..


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

I have cannibal holocaust and eraserhead in my possession. Which to watch first?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go with eraserhead as it is a little confusing and while watching cannibal holocaust you will maybe decide to come back to eraserhead after and give another view.



thePACK said:


> Johnny got his gun-This movie does not conform to the typical horror or twisted flick critera but it is both believe me. For any one that has read the Dalton Trumbo novel it is one of the hardest books you will ever try to get through I feel. The movie adds a overall feel of a morbid overtone ten times over. I guess there is another movie that was filmed in 2008 that has yet to be released yet to my knowledge. But the older movie is a ride your mental stability and it will test you in ways you never knew. This is a story about a solider in WWI that gets hit by a artillery round and takes out most of his face and renders his arms and legs useless. In fact after the fact he is blind,deaf,mute, brain damaged, and feels the doctors amputating his arms and legs. Only to try and feel a way to use expression to communicate and finding his mouth,teeth, nose,eyes are all missing as well. Here is a man with limited intellect trapped in his own body with no way to tell if dreaming or awake. It is a gut wrenching film or at least I felt so and think everyone should have a view of this truly view altering movie. I rate it 4.5/5


WOW...you brought up a CLASSIC...









movie was made very popular in the late 90's due to "Metallica" using clips in one of there video "ONE"..

[/quote]
Yeah that's when I read the book as never been a fan of Metalica but had lots of friends that were. Inspired me to read it and took me two days to finish the book as I was hooked instantly. If anyone wonders about the movie I feel both me and Pack giving it the nod should be more than enough of a endorsement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Watched Cannibal Holocaust the other night. Not really impressed. Just seemed like a lot of rape and some murder. The freakiest part was the end when the severed head just kind blinks, then the footage cuts out.

3/5


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Watched Cannibal Holocaust the other night. Not really impressed. Just seemed like a lot of rape and some murder. The freakiest part was the end when the severed head just kind blinks, then the footage cuts out.
> 
> 3/5


cannibal holocaust disturbed me. the rape scenes and the killing of animals kind of bothered me. apparently the killings were real. i have noting again hunting for food, but that just seemed pointless. it freaked me out a littl ewhen they cut the head of the turtle and the body was still moving and the mouth kept snapping


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah that part was real! they used a real turtle i would give that movie a 2.5 out of 5 also


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nekro-A 15 minute short that is nasty as a muthafucka and you can imagine what it is about by the title I'm sure. It only has voice overs that sound demonic and creeped me the hell out big time. In short it's about a possed looking guy that pulls up in his van and pulls a unconscious chick from the back. He carries her into his house and up the stairs into a blue light room. Thats where he places her and when she wakes finds herself alone in that blue room. Next thing he pounces from the door swinging a knife like a maniac and gets showered in blood. Well giving the title you can take it from there and has a pretty good ending. Overall a wicked ass little short and good luck finding it if you have a Rar decoder and want to give this little pycho of a movie pm me and I'll send you the link. 4.5/5


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm jumping in late here...but, there's good n' scary....and there's sick! The original uncut version of "Last House On The Left" was sick, if not fun to watch with friends because of it's 70's (60's?) cheesieness! And, I own it!











> Pet Cemetary-c'mon now that was as lame as she gets


Pet Semetary was freakin' creepy! The flashback scene with her skin and bones sister in bed still gives me the willies! And, the scene where there's a family brawl in the church and the father's dead son gets dumped out of his little coffin...cool! & creepy! 
I love the Stephen King horror movies!

The Excorsist... In one scene, a 12 year old girl stabs herself in the crotch with a crucifix repeatedly, yelling..."Let Jesus f--- You!". That's pretty shocking and "sick". You will never again see anything close to that in movies these days. My mother saw The Excorcist in the theaters back then and she siad people got up and walked out. She also told me, back then on the news, they were reporting (pussies) people fainting during that movie!









"The Excorcism of Emily Rose" is pretty creepy. And based on the true story of Annelise Michel.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I'm jumping in late here...but, there's good n' scary....and there's sick! The original uncut version of "Last House On The Left" was sick, if not fun to watch with friends because of it's 70's (60's?) cheesieness! And, I own it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone needs to watch AU Mordum


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think from here on in I will just post on the first page those flicks that make a 4 or higher on the new list of horrific and twisted


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Not to be a p.i.a but you really should alphabetize that list on the first page and "last house" is on the list but not yet rated by you..The reviews I read on the remake say it's even more violent than the original...I will likely rent it as soon as the dvd hits just to see.Unless I find it on here someplace b-4 then.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> Not to be a p.i.a but you really should alphabetize that list on the first page and "last house" is on the list but not yet rated by you..The reviews I read on the remake say it's even more violent than the original...I will likely rent it as soon as the dvd hits just to see.Unless I find it on here someplace b-4 then.


For sure that not a bad idea at all man, Will get on that right now for a matter of fact!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just watched this movie called "The Objective" late last night about an SF team in afganistan getting envolved with something unexplainable. By no means a Hollywood blockbuster. Very low budget. Left me trying to figure the ending out.I recommend everyone check it out but I think it will get mixed reviews. I personally thought it was good. 



Its not very gruesome or morbid.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sometimes the cheapies are the greatest flicks ever. August Underground and August Underground Mordum were made for 1700 and 2800 respectively and I feel that these are bar none the best horror movies around so budget got nothing to do it.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Zena Marshall from Dr No has died.

http://screenmusings.org/DrNo/pages/DN_200.htm

Wow , she was a doll back then huh ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Quint you are Mr.Morbid I must say every death or bummed out fact about something you report.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

*Session 9*

I saw a GREAT flick last night. Not a huge budget film. It was about these guys who go to clean up an old insane asylum. The place is REALLY creepy. They find all kinds of weird stuff, like rooms where torture would happen, or creepy morgue...and worst of all...the lobotomiser. It's this needle tool that doctors used to put into the eye of psyche patients thinking they were helping them. It severs a part of the brain and basically makes you into a vegetable. A very dark day in history. There is just soo much creepy sh*t about this place. Not a ton of gore but we were TOTALLY freaked out the whole time and were really on edge after watching it.

I give it a *4.5/5*. The closest thing to a life changing horror flick I've seen since The Exorcist and The Ring (both of those were 5/5 when it comes to terror).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Session 9*
> 
> I saw a GREAT flick last night. Not a huge budget film. It was about these guys who go to clean up an old insane asylum. The place is REALLY creepy. They find all kinds of weird stuff, like rooms where torture would happen, or creepy morgue...and worst of all...the lobotomiser. It's this needle tool that doctors used to put into the eye of psyche patients thinking they were helping them. It severs a part of the brain and basically makes you into a vegetable. A very dark day in history. There is just soo much creepy sh*t about this place. Not a ton of gore but we were TOTALLY freaked out the whole time and were really on edge after watching it.
> 
> I give it a *4.5/5*. The closest thing to a life changing horror flick I've seen since The Exorcist and The Ring (both of those were 5/5 when it comes to terror).


if you're giving the exorcist and the ring 5/5, some of these movies would end up being like a 32/5 for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

There's a difference between terror and shock...and everyone denies it now, but when The Ring first came out...it was scary as sh*t. I watch it now and laugh because it seems dumb, but that first time I saw it, it scared the hell out of me.

And The Exorcist is still the undisputed benchmark of terror so a 5/5 is appropriate.

The next 4 I want to see

The Objective





The Descent





Jacob's Ladder





Haute Tension (got it rented and ready)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> *Session 9*
> 
> I saw a GREAT flick last night. Not a huge budget film. It was about these guys who go to clean up an old insane asylum. The place is REALLY creepy. They find all kinds of weird stuff, like rooms where torture would happen, or creepy morgue...and worst of all...the lobotomiser. It's this needle tool that doctors used to put into the eye of psyche patients thinking they were helping them. It severs a part of the brain and basically makes you into a vegetable. A very dark day in history. There is just soo much creepy sh*t about this place. Not a ton of gore but we were TOTALLY freaked out the whole time and were really on edge after watching it.
> 
> I give it a *4.5/5*. The closest thing to a life changing horror flick I've seen since The Exorcist and The Ring (both of those were 5/5 when it comes to terror).


if you're giving the exorcist and the ring 5/5, some of these movies would end up being like a 32/5 for you.
[/quote]








that was absolutely f*cking hilarious Boobah and probably one of the funniest things I hav read on this forum yet. I dunno just struck me as sarcastic yet serious at the same time and yet so true it's a rare combination a statement can make. Well done but still will check it out Danny and looking for it now.

Exorsist is one of the benchmarks of horror no denying that fact but Gordie Howe used to be the benchmark of hockey as well. We evolve in everything we do and accomplish in life and the next generation adds to it so if someone thinks that the exorsist is even close to AU in horror,shock,scary,morbid whatever term you want to use they are on glue and have not watched one of them for sure.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Uncle Mike says to watch Murder Set Pieces and Last house on dead end street. Stacy. Erotic Nights of the Living dead. Images in a convent. Wet rope. Anthrophagas. Red sin tower. And the f*cking best The Beyond


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> Uncle Mike says to watch Murder Set Pieces and Last house on dead end street. Stacy. Erotic Nights of the Living dead. Images in a convent. Wet rope. Anthrophagas. Red sin tower. And the f*cking best The Beyond


Got murder set pieces on deck for tonight,will check The beyond Antrophagus, seen stacey and red sin tower as red sin made the list up front.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Murder set Pieces- A pretty good film with great gore and a bunch of scenes that just have to make you laugh. With fx and make up done by ToeTag and supervised by Jerami Cruise you really can't go wrong with that combo. Well put together and a solid story line with a great villian and explination on why he does as he do. I would suggest this to any horror fan or film fan period. It's not horrific as like some of the othes but put together really well and a good watch any way you SLICE it or dice it. 4.5/5------Going on the front page.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Where can I get the AU series? netfix doesnt seem to have any of the series.

Dannyboy brings up a good point in differentiating between terror and shock. I just watched Cannibal Holocaust and that definately qualifies as shock.

Where would you say August Underground falls under?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

redbellyjx © said:


> Where can I get the AU series? netfix doesnt seem to have any of the series.
> 
> Dannyboy brings up a good point in differentiating between terror and shock. I just watched Cannibal Holocaust and that definately qualifies as shock.
> 
> Where would you say August Underground falls under?


Horrific,Vile,Dreadful,Hideous,Horrid,Horrendous,Offensive,Nauseaing

You have to order them from ToeTag Pictures!! Or try your hand on Ebay but they are usually selling the snuff editions at which the mark up is huge cause they are signed by the cast and crew!!
I have all three regualr copies signed by Fred Vogel and Mordum and AU signed by cast and crew!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Horrific,Vile,Dreadful,Hideous,Horrid,Horrendous,Offensive,Nauseaing


sounds like i need to get a copy of it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

redbellyjx © said:


> Horrific,Vile,Dreadful,Hideous,Horrid,Horrendous,Offensive,Nauseaing


sounds like i need to get a copy of it
[/quote]

Thats the spirit redbellyjx as this is horror defined anew. Do you remember the first time a movie scared the living sh*t outta you. Forget the fear part but that feeling in your gut almost a dull stomach ache as your body had enough of the shock. Thats exactly what these films do but to your eyes and mind as well and not uncommon to want to dump Listerine in your eyes to get them clean again. These films know no boundary and nothing is sacred at all when the subject of sociopaths are concerned. Fred Vogel I think is a creative genius and a realist in the same breath as he does not glorify a serial killer like hollywood and major motion pictres have done for so long. He shows exactly what they are and what that is in his eyes will test your sensory limitations.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

*High Tension *

French film about a woman who goes to stay at her friend (whom she has feelings for) house while the two girls try to get some studying done. This movie is a bit of a mix between the "shock" and "terror" types of horror flicks, as it has plenty of gore and suspense. The movie starts of kind of like a romantic drama, but turns bloody real fast once the killing starts. All kinds of fucked up scenes, including one with a massive saw (I always knew a human body wouldn't fare well against a huge saw) and a particularly clever beheading. Plenty of gore in places, and some truely suspenseful moments.

4/5















RNR I suggest you check it out! Its a little higher quality (which sometimes isn't a good thing) but still packs a good punch. Worth a viewing.

PS I am noticing a lot of horror films have a connection to EUROPA corp. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *High Tension *
> 
> French film about a woman who goes to stay at her friend (whom she has feelings for) house while the two girls try to get some studying done. This movie is a bit of a mix between the "shock" and "terror" types of horror flicks, as it has plenty of gore and suspense. The movie starts of kind of like a romantic drama, but turns bloody real fast once the killing starts. All kinds of fucked up scenes, including one with a massive saw (I always knew a human body wouldn't fare well against a huge saw) and a particularly clever beheading. Plenty of gore in places, and some truely suspenseful moments.
> 
> 4/5


'

i have this movie. kind of bored me to be honest.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> *High Tension *
> 
> French film about a woman who goes to stay at her friend (whom she has feelings for) house while the two girls try to get some studying done. This movie is a bit of a mix between the "shock" and "terror" types of horror flicks, as it has plenty of gore and suspense. The movie starts of kind of like a romantic drama, but turns bloody real fast once the killing starts. All kinds of fucked up scenes, including one with a massive saw (I always knew a human body wouldn't fare well against a huge saw) and a particularly clever beheading. Plenty of gore in places, and some truely suspenseful moments.
> 
> 4/5


'

i have this movie. kind of bored me to be honest.
[/quote]
i thought it was kind of predictable... the beheading scene is pretty well done, but they cut away at the last second so you don't see it.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah i agree High Tension to me personally was a 3/5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Necromantik-Finally got a chance to watch this show and I never found it that good, it makes a bunch of lists as a horrific movie but it's a real sloppy horrific. I am not really impressed with the attempt to be a horror film by just being overly generous with the people parts and simulated guts everywhere. It funny to watch the two main characters have a threesome with a corpse but I felt I had to drag my ass through this movie. Not really a great film maybe good on a certain day but certainly not this one. 2/5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This looks f*cking PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This looks f*cking PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


holy sh*t!!!! what is this? 
it looks insane to say the least!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

The first Rec was kinda pathetic i thought, this looks to be similar but I'll probably watch it anyway just for the gore and zombies and what not.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This looks f*cking PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like quarantined.... which sucked.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mid 70's The Groove Tube...FTW


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Quarintine did suck but I liked the first Rec quite a bit as the ending scared the sh*t outta me. Plus Balugero is one of the best directors IMO out there right now.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Last House on the Left (09)- What can I say about this film that already was not said about the Hiddenburg. What a piece of garbage movie that never should have been made. This was the worst film I have seen this year bar none. If you want to purchase this film then take a 20 and burn it for all the excitement you are going to receive from this stinkpit. If you don't believe me go ahead and check it out but don't say I did not warn ya. 1.5/5


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Last House on the Left (09)- What can I say about this film that already was not said about the Hiddenburg. What a piece of garbage movie that never should have been made. This was the worst film I have seen this year bar none. If you want to purchase this film then take a 20 and burn it for all the excitement you are going to receive from this stinkpit. If you don't believe me go ahead and check it out but don't say I did not warn ya. 1.5/5


 Wow...I really liked the original version and someone told me the 09 was even better...I am going to have to reconsider watching it now.lol...

I just ran across this trailor on youtube for a web series that looks kinda interesting but have not had time to do any further looking to see if it's really worth the watch or for that matter, what, if anything it even is.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

On a side note this isn't in true tradition of the thread at hand but I think it is equally disturbing...The more episodes you watch the more you will see what I mean.Kind of a cult classic cartoon that I had to throw in here.
http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm

This is another warped off-shoot of it.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/217109


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

August Underground Mordum 5+/5

My review:







Yeah, this was the ultimate in twisted and horrific. Blair Witch meets Faces of Death is how I would describe it. I honestly couldn't watch anymore after 30 mins of shaky camera footage, but I was too intrigued to stop. I give this movie two severed thumbs up!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Cemetery Man (aka Dellamorte Dellamore) It was a decent movie about a caretaker of a cemetery. During the day, he buries the dead, and by night the kills the zombies who climb out of the graves. Only a couple gore scenes of zombies taking bites out of people that were done pretty well. I give it a 2/5 on the gore/horrific scale. The zombies loooked like they just came from MJ's video Thriller. I recommend the movie if you're looking for a zombie movie with a different kind of storyline.

Movie quote:
Death, death, death comes sweeping down, filthy death the leering clown, death on wings, death by surprise, failing evil from worldly eyes, death that spawns as life succumbs, while death and love, two kindred drums, beat the time till judgment day, an actor in a passion play, without beginning, without end, evermore, amen.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> August Underground Mordum 5+/5
> 
> My review:
> 
> ...


Yeah this is the no brainer bar none leader of horrific imaging that is fictional. I have nothing but respect for Fred as he created a film that shows serial killers and sociopaths for what they truly are. I was about the same as I watched AU first then Mordum and about 25 minutes left I had enough but continued on through Penance and was scarred for a good couple days after that. Glad you watched it EZ and rated it the same as I did. That should be more than enough for anyone doubting how twisted these shows are!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Diary of the Dead-Romero film that is complete f*cking garbage<end of review! 1.5/5


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Diary of the Dead-Romero film that is complete f*cking garbage<end of review! 1.5/5


Always, always been a fan of zombie flicks...My rhoms name is Romero. 
Couldn't agree with you more RnR


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tooth and Nail- Post apocolyptic earth but a different twist to it. Great fx and make up a new age feel to it with enough action to keep you going and great performances by Micheal Madsen and Vinnie Jones!! After a dissapointing day I never even knowing who was in it or what it was about chucked it in. Yeeeeeehaaaaa what a excellent movie and a nice surprise after 4 letdowns in a row. She makes the cut at a less than generous 4/5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Teeth 3.5/5- Pretty funny sh*t man I can't give it too much props but worth a watch for sure. I'm sure everyone will love the ending. Good movie all around just didn't have the goods needed to thrust it on to the main page


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

been awhile since i posted..been on vacation...but here are a few more for your liking red..the vanishing-original version..george sluizer version..not really a horror flick..but a good mind f*ck..more suspenseful then anything..


>


phanstasm..classic..don coscarelli's excellent flick..growning up the 80's everybody knew "the tallman"


>


killer klowns from outer space--a lol movie but has good gore..nothing scarier then a clown? is there?


>


happy birthday to me-classic horror film from the 80's..great killings


>


pieces-texas chainsaw massacre but in the valley...lots of blood..oh yes..


>


feast-a gore hound true love..blood blood and more blood...


>


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A l'interieur or Inside-Good ole Pack didn't steer me wrong on this one, this was f*cking twisted and shocking as hell. Scared me more than a couple times and was chilling to the bone. I have to say that this is the first non August underground that gets a 5 from me as this is a horror movie that is by far one of the cream of the crop 5/5


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Slaughtered Vomit Dolls- 4.5/5
I don't really know how to review this movie other than completely fucked in every sense, I almost puked a couple of times when watching this media overload and epileptic inducing trance form video. I can't say much more than I thought it was a porn in the begining but was shown rather quickly that it is NOT. f*cking grim movie and only suggest this to the diehards as it has NO plot and NO point in the otherwise obvious fact of being morbid and vile. This is way out there so don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This looks f*cking PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


REC 1 was awesome, hopefully this will be decent too!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Slaughtered Vomit Dolls- 4.5/5
> I don't really know how to review this movie other than completely fucked in every sense, I almost puked a couple of times when watching this media overload and epileptic inducing trance form video. I can't say much more than I thought it was a porn in the begining but was shown rather quickly that it is NOT. f*cking grim movie and only suggest this to the diehards as it has NO plot and NO point in the otherwise obvious fact of being morbid and vile. This is way out there so don't say I didn't warn you.


just watched the trailer...holy sh*t how did you make it through that i was getting queasy on the 2 minute preview.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Slaughtered Vomit Dolls- 4.5/5
> I don't really know how to review this movie other than completely fucked in every sense, I almost puked a couple of times when watching this media overload and epileptic inducing trance form video. I can't say much more than I thought it was a porn in the begining but was shown rather quickly that it is NOT. f*cking grim movie and only suggest this to the diehards as it has NO plot and NO point in the otherwise obvious fact of being morbid and vile. This is way out there so don't say I didn't warn you.


just watched the trailer...holy sh*t how did you make it through that i was getting queasy on the 2 minute preview.
[/quote]

I don't know Boobah I really don't know but it was close a couple times.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

best horrer film of all time for me was that Sci-fi movie.

WIth the haunted sapceship that went to hell n back..
Damn i wish i could rember the name..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> best horrer film of all time for me was that Sci-fi movie.
> 
> WIth the haunted sapceship that went to hell n back..
> Damn i wish i could rember the name..


Event Horizon


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> best horrer film of all time for me was that Sci-fi movie.
> 
> WIth the haunted sapceship that went to hell n back..
> Damn i wish i could rember the name..


Event Horizon
[/quote]

Was this any good?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Event Horizon is the sh*t man, look on page one of this thread. Me and Bake comment on it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They Live 4/5-
Alien Zombies, Keith David, and ROWDY RODDY PIPER what more do you need to make a great flick!!! If you need ask what this old school flick is about your in the wrong thread. The Funny pic thread is in the Hall of Fame and you just missed it man!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> They Live 4/5-
> Alien Zombies, Keith David, and ROWDY RODDY PIPER what more do you need to make a great flick!!! If you need ask what this old school flick is about your in the wrong thread. The Funny pic thread is in the Hall of Fame and you just missed it man!


Awesome movie, one of my long-time favorites









"I came here to chew bubble gum and kick some ass... and I'm all out of bubble gum!"


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone see the original Last House on the Left? or a flick called Ravenous, about cannibals in the 10800's sierra nevada's?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

whats that crazy japanese movie were that girl stalker kidnaps the director and rips off his nails and crazy sh*t


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

mykil73g said:


> anyone see the original Last House on the Left? or a flick called Ravenous, about cannibals in the 10800's sierra nevada's?


Yes and YES!
LhOtL original is great but not loved enough by myself to make my top list the remake should allow people to drag the director and those involved with it and shot as it sucked ass on a ho nutha level.

Ravenous was a great movie and a good bunch of twists throughout the whole show!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For all you guys there is a new good one coming!
MASKHEAD MASKHEAD MASKHEAD MASKHEAD!!
Written and directed by Scott Swan and co-produced and fx by Fred Vogel and ToeTag Productions!!
I have not got a screener copy yet but I know a couple of people that got advanced screening of it and they say it f*cking rules and is one of the best horror flicks made in awhile and these are pretty particular people about there horror movies!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Put this to sleep already! ha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell no man there are lots of horror flicks to come man for sure and never know when there is something new and exciting coming out!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Another great one coming out soon!! Just talked to Ron and should be complete by November!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Maskhead is being shipped out now, Pm me if you want details on how to pick it up. Should be a truly excellent film!!! If you do pick it up make sure to look for RnR in the credits!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

haha.....professional whistler..must look for it at my dvd shop..saw pandorum today..not a bad sci-fi flick...a mixture of "the decent" and "hills have eyes" in space.haha,,,not a bad flick..


>


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You can pre-order Maskhead at the toetag website. It should be getting to fans right away as I am on the forum and everyone is saying status of there order is now shipped so I should have mine pretty quick I figure! I gotta check that Pandorum out as it looks pretty good I figure!! The Pack never steered me wrong yet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not bad..entertaining..


>


oldy but good ..the raft scene is AWESOME..gore master Tom Savini behind the fx...


>


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

next movie up..


>


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^The burning kicks ass and Trick or Treat looks good I'm pretty sure I have seen it before. But I shall check just to make sure unless it's a new one.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ReGoregitated Sacrifice- Part 2 of slaughtered vomit dolls and pretty much the same thing I feel. It's a little better production wise and got some better looking women but other than that same movie in essence. After watching the first one I guess I was a little tamed by it and was ready for this one. The visual conceptual horror film kinda lost it's flair from the first time and jsut gave me a headache this time around. Still lots of scenes that make me dry heave just writing this but other than that I expected a little more from this film and was dissapointed this round I must say. 3/5


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone every seen the Poughkeepsie Tapes?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone every seen the Poughkeepsie Tapes?


No I have not seen this so thanks for the heads up, I will try to find it today sometime if I can.

*OldBoy*-5/5 Not really a horror par say but a twisted flick for sure with some gruesome scenes in it. I have to say this film is extremely addicting and shot well(As it is a Korean film make sure you get subtitles). The story starts with a man with a business,wife and kids. He is imprisoned for no reason one day and held for 15 years. Then released again for no reason nor an explanation given. It starts to get screw loopy from there. Excellent film and if you have the chance get it as I had my doubts but was pleasantly surprised!! It makes the list no problem at all!! It is one of the most amazing films I have watched and would recommend it to anyone. I am awestruck and would put this movie in my top ten for sure.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A new short from Ron DeCaro that looks to be exciting and another film that pushes boundries and limits. He is a great guy as well and really nice and thankful for any support he gets so I can't help but post up this embed for the guy.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Maskhead*- Excellent gore by TTP and Scott Swann of cigarette burns fame. This combo is almost unbeatable in every way when it comes to this genre. The premise is a porn production company that lures young talent in with hopes of fame and fortune. Only to be fucked by THE MASKHEAD!!!! Surprising given that storyline needs not to rely on nudity to be entertaining and gore on a whole new level. Not for the weak stomach but they film was anticipated by me for months now and worth every f*cking second. One last thing.....End Scene most brutal scene EVER IMO and a great film and reccomend it to any that like this thread and/or genre. I will be supporting the "maskhead" avatar for awhile I figure as it was amazingly done. (Note to ThePack...... GET THIS FILM BRO YOU WILL LOVE IT)
Of course it makes the front page with it's 5/5 ranking and with a review like that was there any doubt??

Deadly!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

You know what movies such? Saw I-IV. Number 1 and 3 were at the very least watchable, the other 2 were just trash.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't stand any of them past the original and I guess they will continue with the Oct 31 release every year until Saw X hits the big screen. I just want a little more variety and or the limit to get pushed higher with a sequel. I felt they have not done that and I guess I am bias now because of all the great indie film I have seen that does just exactly that.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

think there's only so much of the envelope they can push to maintain their mainstream audience. Saw plays pretty rough on the gore side, but more so plays on people's personal fears (ie. needles, razor blades, etc.) If any of that stuff RnR watches was in theaters those companies would have congressional hearings lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> think there's only so much of the envelope they can push to maintain their mainstream audience. Saw plays pretty rough on the gore side, but more so plays on people's personal fears (ie. needles, razor blades, etc.) If any of that stuff RnR watches was in theaters those companies would have congressional hearings lol


You are 150% right and thats why I like the production companies I do as I know mainstream movie producers would touch a movie like that even thats toned down by half with a ten foot pole. I like the statements of these films which being murder and sociopathic urges are not glamorous or to be glorified. It's ugly nasty and hard to handle.


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

alyt said:


> not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
> chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
> chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis











[/quote]

would you like me to hook the two of you up? Her name is Angela


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

alyt said:


> not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
> chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis











[/quote]

would you like me to hook the two of you up? Her name is *Angela*








[/quote]

Is that your avatar picture or the girl with the penis?? Never seen sleep away camp so add it to the list of will watch.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rather no chick with/enis....thats a horror itself.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
> chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis











[/quote]

would you like me to hook the two of you up? Her name is *Angela*








[/quote]

Is that your avatar picture or the girl with the penis?? Never seen sleep away camp so add it to the list of will watch.
[/quote]
REALLY...my bad...sleepaway camp is great flick...i watched it without known what it was about,.,,,when i found out it was like "wtf"


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah never seen it and somehow it slipped through the cracks. I also got a great link to Asian horror flicks galore if ya want it.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

<-- p*ssy for horror movies. Goddam Zombies
I fuckin hate zombies *shudder*
Worst nightmare


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> <-- p*ssy for horror movies. Goddam Zombies
> I fuckin hate zombies *shudder*
> Worst nightmare


Then don't watch( (Rec) then as that was creeping me out a little I must say.


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> not sure if anyone said this yet but....sleep away camp!
> chick kills every one but WAIT! she has a penis











[/quote]

would you like me to hook the two of you up? Her name is *Angela*








[/quote]

Is that your avatar picture or the girl with the penis?? Never seen sleep away camp so add it to the list of will watch.
[/quote]

haha no thats me in my avatar and the last time I checked i'm pretty sure I wasn't packing...here is the end clip of the movie...not sure if this is gunna get me in trouble...but COME ON you cant see much of anything haha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIDM6wqUiuM...&playnext=1


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nah no trouble as long as you never posted the embed it's fine. What I seen there was nothing to warrant it anyway. I have downloaded it but hae yet to find the time to watch it. I am in the middle of a Asian horror movie marathon right now. Watching at least 10 lately and have another 20 qued up ready to go.


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Nah no trouble as long as you never posted the embed it's fine. What I seen there was nothing to warrant it anyway. I have downloaded it but hae yet to find the time to watch it. I am in the middle of a Asian horror movie marathon right now. Watching at least 10 lately and have another 20 qued up ready to go.


Yeah its a pretty decent movie I found it in a discount bin at Zehrs lol.
Man Asian horror movies are great!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

alyt said:


> Nah no trouble as long as you never posted the embed it's fine. What I seen there was nothing to warrant it anyway. I have downloaded it but hae yet to find the time to watch it. I am in the middle of a Asian horror movie marathon right now. Watching at least 10 lately and have another 20 qued up ready to go.


Yeah its a pretty decent movie I found it in a discount bin at Zehrs lol.
Man Asian horror movies are great!
[/quote]
I'll send you a Asian horror movie site link that has more than you can imagine in it for free viewing


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Nah no trouble as long as you never posted the embed it's fine. What I seen there was nothing to warrant it anyway. I have downloaded it but hae yet to find the time to watch it. I am in the middle of a Asian horror movie marathon right now. Watching at least 10 lately and have another 20 qued up ready to go.


Yeah its a pretty decent movie I found it in a discount bin at Zehrs lol.
Man Asian horror movies are great!
[/quote]
I'll send you a Asian horror movie site link that has more than you can imagine in it for free viewing








[/quote]

excellent! are they dubbed over in english cause that makes them sooo funny!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Certainly are I will send them to ya!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> Thx....Here's another site I found..Just now getting to sifting through it but I think it may be right up your alley as far as listing and rating all time classics.The link is to the mordum rating but there are plenty of other ratings and a forum to read through.
> 
> http://www.atrocitiescinema.com/DVD/mordum.html


Read this one about Mordum SyM and that should give you an idea.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I heard good things about trick or treat. I can not take the saw movies they are too grosse!!! Paranormal activity wasn't my cup of tea. I don't like that style and I wasn't scared at all.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Fetus- 4/5 
A film by Brian Paulin that is deadly and a throwback to the horror of the eighties big time!! With excellent creature casting and FX as well as a great story and gore the goes extreme. Well done make-up all around and hard to believe made by a independent film maker. I got a nice personalized copy from Brian and well worth the 14 bucks to have it shipped right to my door. MorbidFilms is starting to make a break into virtual/shock horror and nice to see that this genre type is not dead and gone and living strong with Brians imagination. A wicked combined graphic imagery and surreal storyline that makes for a great watch over all and glad I had a chance to check it out. You can order it from Morbidfilms.com and if your a fan of classic horror from the 70's and 80's it's definite worth the pick up!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Antichrist-5/5
This film is not in the sense a typical horror film in comparison to the others that have made the front page(and yes this has already made the front page). This is a artistic masterpiece because of lot of different reasons. Cinematography is some of if not the best I have ever seen. The visual representation is stunning and so well done it amazes me that this is from a relative unknown director. This movie is about a couple that loses a child and the journey through grief and all that it entails. It is bar none one of the most revealing films when it comes to the rawest of human emotion and pain. One other bold statement needed to be made is IMHO this is William DaFoe's best performance EVER in a film. I know that is taking a leap with some but feel it's completely justified. All in all a amazing film in representation and cinematic's as well as performance. The little amount of gore contained in this film is powerful and does not take away from the direction the film maker is taking you. The ending although up for interpretation is amazing and not to be predicted at all. I could go on and on but instead I will just say WATCH THIS FILM. One of the best I have seen. It makes the front page and then some as I think it deserves it's own thread really!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Guniea Pig IV: Mermaid in the Manhole 4/5
After watching the other three and one left to go I must say this one is twisted and FUBAR. It is a story about a artist that finds a mermaid in the sewer. She starts to react to not living in the water and has boils and festers all over her body appear. The painter uses these to make a masterpiece but trust me does not sound bad but it is THAT BAD. Just disgusting images and really weird storyline that a is so Japanese it's sickening(that last statement is a double meaning). If you want I will send you a link to check it out for free.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im a huge fan of evil dead 2 and bruce cambell vs the army of darkness, shaun of the dead, a stupid movie called blacksheep about mutant sheep going berserk and killing people in new zealand its funny as hell, cant wait to see zombie land and some movie called deadsnow from iceland or someshit. comedy horror, or funny sh*t were people die genre as i like to say


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

MR.FREEZ said:


> im a huge fan of evil dead 2 and bruce cambell vs the army of darkness, shaun of the dead, a stupid movie called blacksheep about mutant sheep going berserk and killing people in new zealand its funny as hell, cant wait to see zombie land and some movie called deadsnow from iceland or someshit. comedy horror, or funny sh*t were people die genre as i like to say


Glad to have another Horror movie and zombie flick fan here for sure. 
Zombieland-Imo was not the best film but alright in retrospect, I am just not a huge fan of comedy and horror being mixed together but good all around flick and wicked cameo by Bill Murray 
Evil Dead series FTW!!! If you don't already know they are in the works for a evil dead 4 supposedly to be released in 2011 should get ya excited
Blacksheep-Was really warped horror and almost too surreal but a good watch

Check out the rest of the thread Freez as there are some great posts of the genre you like in here. I just happen to like extremely savage and horrific images and films that make me feel a little sick to the stomach. But there is plenty of room for the horror/comedy genre in here as may not be my cup of tea but some that post in here most definitely share your view!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

>


hey 'R' have you seened a movie called "RAMPO"..IF NOT CHECK IT..just remember, dont eat before viewing...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yes, there will be blood !!


>


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Been looking for spit on your grave as I hear it's deadly but to no luck yet. As far as the butcher I am going to watch it right now!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Been looking for spit on your grave as I hear it's deadly but to no luck yet. As far as the butcher I am going to watch it right now!!


 so, the butcher is???????


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I missed a bunch of it Pack so I will watch it again tonight with a more focused eye and review it tomorrow!!!

On the bright note the Oldboy remake got squashed this week!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!!...Excellent thread and posts!!...Let me throw my two cents in here...First of all, I am a diehard horror movie fan and I did read all of the posts to make sure I don't repeat any movies which someone may have mentioned...Let it be known that I am not into gore, blood, etc. like most forum members on here..To me, these movies are cheesy, garbage, crappy and do absolutely nothing for me, IMHO...Having said that, What I look for in a good horror classic and/or movie in no particular order are great acting, great cast of characters, great plot, and above all, the actual theme and content of the flick itself!..To me, a good horror movie has to have an excellent plot to it...these qualities make the movies transcendent.....Well, I was really surprised that some of my all time favorites didn't make the list but here they are...Enjoy!

#1) Carrie...the original 1976 version...Can't believe this wasn't mentioned...Folks, this movie was based on the novel by the master himself, Stephen King!..I know for a fact that most of you have seen it at least once..Now, here is the most impressive thing about this movie...Never before in cinematic horror movie history has there ever been assembled an ALL-STAR cast of actors/actresses BEFORE they were famous!!...With the exception of Piper Laurie, who played the fanatical religious mother we have in no particular order Sissy Spacek, William Katt, Amy Irving, John Travolta, P.J. Soles, Nancy Allen, etc!...All of these stars went on to have very distinguished careers doing other movies and T.V. shows..This movie was riveting, kept you on the edge of your seat, and had the perfect balance of horror, suspense, and action to keep you emotionally involved...also, the music scores during the movie were incredible!...OMG!..From beginning to end, The infamous Prom scene and afterwards!!..My personal favortie scene was when after the prom, Carrie (sissy spacek) enters her house...As soon as she opens the door, you see all those lighted candles with the ominous organ music playing!...this scene was lasted for a couple of minutes and was absolutely enthralling and captivating. Here is the link:






#2) this was mentioned by a previous poster...Phantasm!...( 1979) My favorite horror movie of all-time...Once again, using my aforementioned criteria, this movie is second to none!...the characters, the plot, and yes, the best musical score of all-time for horror movie composed by Malcolm Seagrave and Fred Myrow!...and who could ever forget the creepiest undertaker ever otherwise known as "The Tall Man" played by Angus Scrimm!

#3) The Faces of Death series!...(1970's) Actually, this is now a collectors item and they are damn near impossible to find because it is one of only a handful of movies that has actually been universally BANNED!!...Supposedly, the scenes are real and people are actually dying during the video!..once again, these scenes just happened by chance, and weren't supposed to be any kind of re-enactment...I had the damn collection but sold it years ago because I was desperate for cash!..LOL!...anyhow, it was later reported that some of the scenes were indeed fake..I don't really know if this is true or not...Hell, I can't even find them on the internet or google!..still lookin, though!

#4)Burnt offerings (1976)...just like "Carrie", this movie has an excellent plot, an all star cast with Burgess Meredith, Eileen Heckart, Karen Black, Bette Davis, Anthony James as "the chaffeur", and of'course, god rest his soul, the one and only Oliver Reed!...A must see if you haven't already.

#5) the Beast Within (1982)...you guys wan't something different?!..something creepy?!..something perverse?!...Well, how about a Cicada (locust) creature raping a woman?!..and then she gives birth to his offspring...a seemingly "normal" human until the transformation occurs and all hell breaks loose!...Another favorite of mine and this a cult classic...Definitely, a must see!

#6) Creepshow (1982)....again from the one and only, stephen king!..He actually plays the part of Jodie Vorell (the farmer)...and it's one of the few times you see the famous author actually star in a movie...anyhow, an array of short story horror skits from the comic book series!...great stuff and lots of gore in this one...you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Da said:


> WOW!!...Excellent thread and posts!!...Let me throw my two cents in here...First of all, I am a diehard horror movie fan and I did read all of the posts to make sure I don't repeat any movies which someone may have mentioned...Let it be known that I am not into gore, blood, etc. like most forum members on here..To me, these movies are cheesy, garbage, crappy and do absolutely nothing for me, IMHO...Having said that, What I look for in a good horror classic and/or movie in no particular order are great acting, great cast of characters, great plot, and above all, the actual theme and content of the flick itself!..To me, a good horror movie has to have an excellent plot to it...these qualities make the movies transcendent.....Well, I was really surprised that some of my all time favorites didn't make the list but here they are...Enjoy!
> 
> #1) Carrie...the original 1976 version...Can't believe this wasn't mentioned...Folks, this movie was based on the novel by the master himself, Stephen King!..I know for a fact that most of you have seen it at least once..Now, here is the most impressive thing about this movie...Never before in cinematic horror movie history has there ever been assembled an ALL-STAR cast of actors/actresses BEFORE they were famous!!...With the exception of Piper Laurie, who played the fanatical religious mother we have in no particular order Sissy Spacek, William Katt, Amy Irving, John Travolta, P.J. Soles, Nancy Allen, etc!...All of these stars went on to have very distinguished careers doing other movies and T.V. shows..This movie was riveting, kept you on the edge of your seat, and had the perfect balance of horror, suspense, and action to keep you emotionally involved...also, the music scores during the movie were incredible!...OMG!..From beginning to end, The infamous Prom scene and afterwards!!..My personal favortie scene was when after the prom, Carrie (sissy spacek) enters her house...As soon as she opens the door, you see all those lighted candles with the ominous organ music playing!...this scene was lasted for a couple of minutes and was absolutely enthralling and captivating. Here is the link http://www.fanpop.com/spots/horror-movies/...ll-movie?part=5
> 
> ...


Wow, hella effort writing all that! I sallute you Manster. But of all that you mentioned, the worse has to be Faces of Death. Something about fixing your car brakes and then have the car chop off one of your limbs after it falls on you is just disturbing. Or about that one guy who was video taping a bear and then get his arm ripped off on camera while he screamed. BLEH All the reasons why I never became a doctor or a Highway Patrol Officer. Just too gross..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Rhomzilla!...Appreciate the love!...yeah, the faces of death was grotesque at it's finest!...I love the scenes that you mentioned but let me do you a few better!...How about the guy that went to the electric chair?!...Remember the executioner put duct tape over his eyes so they don't bug out while he is being electricuted!..Also, remember the satanic cult that ate human organs and they did an orgy while their bodies were smeared with blood and guts?!...I especially remember that one hot, ******* hippie chick with big tits!...MERCY!! How about the guy that was eaten alive by those alligators?!!....and the one were the giant barracuda took a chunk of a deep sea diver's forehead and brain off?!!...yup, that was why that series got banned....anyhow, the other movies were my personal favorites because of the content and theme...they had the perfect blend of style and substance...that was I picked them.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive!...OMG!..I can't believe I found it!...here it is, ladies and gentleman!...the original "FACES OF DEATH" from beginning to end!...It's approximately 2.5 hrs long!...the aforementioned scenes occurred at: alligator eating the cop at 28:00, death by gas chamber at 47:00, death by electric chair at 49:00, the satanic cult (cannibals eating and bathing with human body parts)and the ensuing orgy with the hot hippie chick with big tits at 56:00, and the bear ripping off the guy's arm at 1:12!...WARNING: VERY GRAPHIC...not for the faint of heart.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The strangers 2/5
Complete garbage and not very good of a horror movie

The Butcher-4/5 She goes on the front page for being another faux snuff film that is well done and full of gore galore. My old buddy the pack never steers me wrong I tell ya. If you want a link to watch it for free let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> The strangers 2/5Complete garbage and not very good of a horror movieThe Butcher-4/5 She goes on the front page for being another faux snuff film that is well done and full of gore galore. My old buddy the pack never steers me wrong I tell ya. If you want a link to watch it for free let me know and I will send it to you.










i have others on my list..will post soon....and if you can pass me that link to the butcher....some oldis but goodies..tom salvini goodies :nod:


>





>


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I am really getting into watching movies about real life serial killers. On the weekend we went to the Niagara Falls Famous Criminals Wax museum (RNR if you are ever near Toronto, give me a shout, I'll take ya to see it). It was very interesting!!!!

We watched Gacy this weekend. It was decent, not top quality overall but still gave you a good idea of what was goin on. We are going to rent Ed Gein next.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Ed Gein is a good flick and Gacy is not too bad either Danny. I would love to check out that mueseum if ever in the GTA.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Not as horrific as a lot of the other films posted but none the less I felt it was a good flick.

Dagon- H.P. LoveCraft
I didn't reread the whole topic to see if it's been posted but def worth a watch.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll have to check it out. Thx for the add.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Philosphy of a Knife- 4/5 
Same premis as Men behind the sun but with a modern look at it and intermixed with actual footage and newer horror makeup and fx technique. I love the take on it and also have had the pleasure to interact with the director and producer on a number of occations. It's a masterpiece in it's own right but a hard watch, full of horrific scenes and gore of a unspeakable nature. As well it contains more so than it's influence the fact implanted in your mind that this is TRUE. That the actions depicted did actually occur and the lack of empathy for humanity in general did exsist in the second world war. Worth a watch if you can find it don't know if I can watch it again any time soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Philosphy of a Knife- 4/5
> Same premis as Men behind the sun but with a modern look at it and intermixed with actual footage and newer horror makeup and fx technique. I love the take on it and also have had the pleasure to interact with the director and producer on a number of occations. It's a masterpiece in it's own right but a hard watch, full of horrific scenes and gore of a unspeakable nature. As well it contains more so than it's influence the fact implanted in your mind that this is TRUE. That the actions depicted did actually occur and the lack of empathy for humanity in general did exsist in the second world war. Worth a watch if you can find it don't know if I can watch it again any time soon


So it's about medical experiments on Chinese people? Haven;t watched either yet but real interested...saw Shutter Island, no gore but still a great "horror" flick, it fucks with your mind the whole time.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You got it MR.L and if you have seen Men behind the sun that was a f*cking cakewalk compaired to this. Well done all around I must say.

That's why it got a 4/5 and posted to the first page of the Horrific hall of fame


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is "The Beast Within" (1982) trailer...Like I mentioned above, this movie is a cult classic and a must see if you haven't already!..The whole movie is indeed up on youtube but the quality is not that good and it has the advertisment logo in the middle of the screen the whole time!....I would recommend buying it on DVD...sorry, no embedding allowed...not that it makes that much of difference...clicking on the link works just as well!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I just watched Antichrist and you were wrong RNR it is a horror movie. Looking at William Dafoe's asscrack for a half hour was horrifying.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

brian519 said:


> I just watched Antichrist and you were wrong RNR it is a horror movie. Looking at William Dafoe's asscrack for a half hour was horrifying.


That movie was the weirdest movie I have ever seen in my life. I couldnt help but laugh with my girlfriend. Although it did turn her own in a way , what a freak hehehe







I was asking for suggestions one night in AQHU and I believe it was RnR who Suggested I watch it with my Gf. and I Did. What a retarded movie.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> I just watched Antichrist and you were wrong RNR it is a horror movie. Looking at William Dafoe's asscrack for a half hour was horrifying.


That movie was the weirdest movie I have ever seen in my life. I couldnt help but laugh with my girlfriend. Although it did turn her own in a way , what a freak hehehe







I was asking for suggestions one night in AQHU and I believe it was RnR who Suggested I watch it with my Gf. and I Did. What a retarded movie.
[/quote]

Yeah, the bitch in the movie was f*ckin' nuts, SCISSORS!!!! But other than that dumb.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

brian519 said:


> I just watched Antichrist and you were wrong RNR it is a horror movie. Looking at William Dafoe's asscrack for a half hour was horrifying.


That movie was the weirdest movie I have ever seen in my life. I couldnt help but laugh with my girlfriend. Although it did turn her own in a way , what a freak hehehe







I was asking for suggestions one night in AQHU and I believe it was RnR who Suggested I watch it with my Gf. and I Did. What a retarded movie.
[/quote]

Yeah, the bitch in the movie was f*ckin' nuts, SCISSORS!!!! But other than that dumb.
[/quote]

The Worst was that HandJob From Hell.. thinking about it makes me Cringe.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Ketchum's girl next door

worst part is its a true story...

the movie does have some variations such as backstory and names but its sticks close enough to the story


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That book is one of the craziest books I have ever read no question!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

(Rec)2 4.5/5
This has been the most anticipated films of the year for me. It did not let me down whatsoever. Better cinema, better story, better action, better freak outs, just all around CREEPIER MOVIE( which I did not think was possible.). I suggest for any horror fans as it f*cking rips and easily makes the front page.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got "Drive Thru" in the mail today....

Supposed to be about a clown themed fast food joint run by an EVIL Killer Clown....

Think I'm gonna go watch it now...

I will try to give a review later... BUT the rum might prevent that til I feel like getting around to it some time tomorrow... If I feel like it....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Torched 4.5/5

This is made by fellow canadian film company Plotdigger and hails director Ryan Nicholson from Vancouver. I was not really impressed at the beginning of the film as it was a little bad cinematically and started slow but then YEOOW. It dives right into a crazy story of a nurse that gets raped and that event makes her snap and start to take actions to find her assailant and revenge becomes the primary driving force. I won't get into too much detail but there are some mad crazy scenes in this movie. The title explains one with a bunch of needles, a blowtorch and a mans.......well... it rhymes with jesticles. That's a easy to watch scene and only gets more and more crazy! www.plotdigger.com to order and Ry will personalize and give ya a bunch of extras if interested!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Human Centipede


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

We have a thread about this already lifer and from what I've heard at my horror forum that it was pretty well done.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> We have a thread about this already lifer and from what I've heard at my horror forum that it was pretty well done.


Ahh, Sorry RNR. I hate it when I do that.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a few more from the "Campy" or "B" type of cult classic horror movies...these are actually more in the suspense genre but once again, it's the "content" and "theme" of these movies which makes them creepy in their own right.

#1) FROGS!..the 1972 horror classic with an all star cast..Ray Milland, Joan Van Ark, Adam Roarke, and Sam Elliott...It's about a greedy and filthy rich environmentalist (Milland) who is hellbent on destroying wildlife in the bayou...that is until mother nature fights back...Frogs, lizards, spiders, snapping turtle, snakes, etc..all combine forces and work together to eliminate the Man and his family members on his big birthday outing/bash!...I really loved this movie as a kid as it does have a "moral of the story" aspect to it...and that is treat nature with respect!






#2) SQUIRM!..yes, folks!!..this is the 1976 horror movie classic that started it all!...Bloodworms that is!!...




























..But seriously, they did get overly exaggerated here and hence their nasty reputation...similar to piranhas one can say!..I've actually have been bitten by one these things, but it barely pierces the flesh...it was just a little tiny red dot...and yes, piranhas love to eat them!..they are usually about 6 - 12 inches in length and you can see the teeth at the end of them..Most bait shops sell them!...Well back on track, just a movie about bloodthirsty bloodworms going on the rampage devouring everything in sight after a huge electrical storm on a hot, summer night in Georgia!






#3)Day of the Animals...Another horror movie from 1977...once again, this a "man vs. nature" theme as this movies moral of the story is similar's to "FROGS"...this movie was actually light years ahead of its time!..It specifically dealt with the depletion of the Ozone layer and how nature/Animals would react towards humans...Just like "Frogs", here again we have animals, only this time we are dealing with woodsy type of animals/mammals (cougars, bears, dogs, eagles, etc.) that attack and kill humans!...starring Christopher George and Leslie Nielsen!..A lot of people seem to forget that Leslie Nielsen was a "bad" guy or the evil "antangonist" in the 70's and early in his career before he got into comedy!






once again, it's Leslie Nielsen that made this movie!..He was simply bad ass and evil!..here are some good scenes since the trailer was exteremly short.....











#4)Head of the Family...Totally Kooky!..Totally Bizzare!...Totally Funny!...Totally Weird/horrish!...Myron Stackpool and his family of Mutants!..they are just trying to get along...







..until you try to "doublecross" or "blackmail" them for their money!..well, the rest is history!...Perfect blend of comedy, goofiness, horror blended together to make this "campy" and "B"...It's so cheesy, it's good...Yes, that is porn actress Dianne Corlazzo in that movie...She has many different names and alias's...here is the trailer....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Lifer374 said:


> We have a thread about this already lifer and from what I've heard at my horror forum that it was pretty well done.


Ahh, Sorry RNR. I hate it when I do that.
[/quote]
Don't worry bout it man, the more we have on this thread the better. You bumped it anyway.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!..I can't believe we missed this one!...SCANNERS!!!...the 1981 horror movie classic!..the ultimate battle of good vs. evil between a select group of humans with terrifying, powerful, telekinetic powers!...Warning!...Very Graphic!...











the classic ending scene of evil scanner vs. good scanner!!...(just a tease!!..







the ending is right afterwards..I won't tell you who won!)....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I just couldn't help myself!..here is the continuation of the ending!...As, you might have figured out, (because it is confusing as hell), Cameron was able to take control of the evil scanners body and mind and soul and conversely, while his body was being destroyed and burning, he was able to force/trick the evil scanner into his body while the "switching" process was taking place!!..Pretty clever, huh?!..


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Not as gory as some but if you get the chance, check out "The Road". It's a movie adaptation of Cormac McCarthy's book...it was really dark and depressing and had some horror.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone seen SALO or CALIGOLA?

Also, anyone know where I could watch them


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the collector is the newest semi morbid flick I have recently seen. I would give it a 7/10


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry i left and didn't leave any dope flick to watches...here's to forth of july and a three day weekend...recent flicks i watched

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zCZY9Z6WvSY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3J0yc4ndZ3s


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=I8F92p1ept0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Has anyone seen SALO or CALIGOLA?
> 
> Also, anyone know where I could watch them


I seen Salo quite a few times and it's a great show all around!! Caligora I have not been able to find yet!!
I get them off torrent sites!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am also about to try Begotten as I heard it is a visual masterpiece!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sick twsited youse gots it..





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4b-iSRbgiE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEZhOOdMdjM


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanrUtU7RdQ


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Holy hell! I just realized that there is 15 pages of gore and fright BUT not one mention of the *TROMA FILMS*. Those guys made some classic/epic masterpieces back in the '80s! Troma really deserves their own thread. They have a bunch of great flicks, here is just a few to mention:

******** Zombies*





*Poultrygeist*




*
Tromeo and Juliet*




*
Class of Nuke'em High*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*ck you bastards I got a ton of downloads to do now!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A Serbian Movie- 5/5

I don't know and nor do I even want to begin with this film. It is fucked beyond any standard or level put at it. It rivals Mordum in my eyes for disturbing content and graphic images. Quite simply put I want to wash out my eyes with f*cking bleach and then maybe a ammonia after rinse. Is is that fucked up and disturbing!! Watch this at your own risk that is what I will tell you. WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

RnR I've heard of that movie - apparently it's supposed to show us how horrible life in Serbia is/was.

But I've heard there is a scene


Spoiler



involving a baby


 and I hope it aint so!

Free speech but damn, I dont know if I could stomach that sh*t. Is it more disturbing than irreversable?

RNR, rank your top 5 disturbing films!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

RNR

Do I win something if I give you a NEW number 1?

Drop wat your doing,
Watch
A Serbian Film

Nut a snuff but the most twisted movie that was ever created. SAID AND DONE.

Link, Not shure if this is allowed.. Mods Delete it after you watch it.
http://www.letmewatchthis.com/watch-354164-A-Serbian-Film


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

shiver905 said:


> RNR
> 
> Do I win something if I give you a NEW number 1?
> 
> ...


LMAO at Shiver's big ole phail!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

reading fail!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

LOL dint see the previous post.

But on the real ezmoney..
If you see the movie ull take back what you said.

RNR..
MAN.... Pause.........
I dont know what to say. How did u feel after watching it.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Shiver - I was just laughing cuz the 2 previous posts were already discussing it.

I will heed both of your warnings about its twistedness and morale depravity, and definitely avoid watching this one. I have seen some of the other movies from this thread, so if A Serbian Film gets 5/5 rating, I probably will avoid it. lol


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

10/5 Its of the scale.

WATCH IT!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr. Lahey said:


> RnR I've heard of that movie - apparently it's supposed to show us how horrible life in Serbia is/was.
> 
> But I've heard there is a scene
> 
> ...


1. August Underground Mordum
2. A Serbian Movie
3. Salo: A 100 days of Sodum
4. Requiem for a Dream
5. .......... too many I have seen to fight for this position, I could easily place 4-8 films in this spot. Sorry it's just the others came to mind so easily but I sat staring at the screen when I got to here. Thinking Torched, Gateway Meat, Jacobs Ladder, August Underground Penance, Maskhead, Children of the Sun, Philosophy of a Knife just to name a few could all fit given certain aspects of the film and will give reason why the others are ahead.

1. August Underground Mordum- Just as soon as it starts it is off to the races. What it doesn't have in storyline and film quality it makes up for in realistic fx and make up. Certain scenes and actions are over the top and truly f*cking disgusting in and of the whole. I remember listening to Fred(The director and producer) say at the release " With this film I,We(As in TTP and himself) are going to redefine horror and the genre and it will start here in Pittsburgh". All I can say to this is Mission Accomplished SIr!! Thanks to this site and this thread I have got to meet Fred and his team, are on my facebook and on many occastions got to chat and interact with the actors and the creative staff of this movie. They are great and kind people and nothing like the characters or the assumptions you would have about people that would make this material

2. A Serbian Movie- What makes this number two and not number one is that it is not as full of shocking scenes or content and the gore is rather spaced out. What makes it number 2 over others is that the 3 or 4 scenes that are hard to watch are BRUTAL. Yes Mr.L what you read is correct and one of the hardest scenes I have EVER had to watch. I can honestly say my hand was moving towards the off button there. It was sickening beyond belief and believe it or not it adds to the movie. Overall I would not suggest this or the Number 1 to anyone just looking to fill a night. These are boundary pushing films in every sense. I would also not suggest these to anyone under 18 at ALL. These are not for most adults I know and the thought of this being viewed by anyone underage that could not possibly understand the artistic merit of these films by my doing would sadden me. If you are under 18 please just WAIT to watch these as there not going anywhere and the years of maturity will help you digest the content a little better

3. Salo- Just the content alone is fucked right up. It is brutal, boundary pushing and cost the director his life. It was written by the Marque De Sade and if you know who that is and what he did then you know it is fucked up. This is at the time is what Mordum is to me now, the end all be all of fucked up films. The content is over the top and the abuse and things done to the innocent are heartbreaking. I have had this film make people leave my house in disgust within 10 minutes. It is that brutal and disgusting believe me.

4. Requiem for a dream- I do wish that this film was shown to highschool freshmen (that's grade 9 right?!?!?!) for the simple fact of if I could accompany the viewing with my presence saying THIS is what happens to 90% of those that touch hard drugs then maybe it would prevent some from doing so. The reason why this is a hard movie is because if you don't know I used to be a drug dealer for many years and indirectly and directly caused lives to have events that are depicted in this show. I also have a mother that is a addict just like me. To watch the mother of that show end up like she did was very saddening to me as I could picture mine very much so ending up like this. Unlike the first 2 films and my request to the youth of this site I will state the exact OPPOSITE of this film. WATCH THIS FILM and don't care if it is rated R and maybe your 14 I don't care WATCH IT. This is a man that has 15 years in the drug business telling you it is very very very realistic. This is what happens to most that partake in hard drugs or try to sell them. I just happen to be a lucky one and thank God if there is one for my son as he pulled me out of that business.

There you guys go and hope I explained why and the reason for these films being why they are where they are at!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Irreversible gets my vote as being a realistic sick fest of violence and ass rape. Not the most pleasant film to grace my eyes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A Serbian Movie! WooHOO

3 cheers for infant rape!

Seriously damn, you guys are fucked for stomaching that filth. I have no clue why you guys desire to be exposed to realistic visual depictions of small children being raped or having other methods of extreme violence being cast upon them which all of these movies show. Like what the f*ck man.

Nobody other than the child killers locked in a protective custody unit in a prison near you could benefit or appreciate the "artistic" merit that scenes like this offer.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I think "the Pack" might have posted "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" a while back but just like everything else, Youtube is really starting to go to sh*t now and a lot of videos are getting removed and/or deleted!..





















....Here is the Texas Chainsaw Massacre and one of my specialty movies that I mentioned on page 13 of this thread, the 1982 cult classic horror movie "The Beast Within"!!!...









A real quick review if you don't feel like going back....

*The Beast Within (1982)...*you guys wan't something different?!..something creepy?!..something perverse?!...Well, how about a Cicada (locust) creature raping a woman?!..and then she gives birth to his offspring...a seemingly "normal" human until the transformation occurs and all hell breaks loose!...Another favorite of mine and this a cult classic...Definitely, a must see!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> A Serbian Movie! WooHOO
> 
> 3 cheers for infant rape!
> 
> ...


Not the merit for the scene but merit for what it was trying to portray and convey to the watcher. It also represents not the scene itself which I found deplorable but in the fact that you can release something like this under freedom of expression. If you have watched it you would understand that the director is not in any way glorifying infant rape or to be viewed as a sexual object but a reflection of how this world is viewing underage children and such as sexual objects. That fact is sadly very very real and I think a major premise for the director to have created this film like he did!! Like I said before if you don't have years of watching film or a very open mind then it makes sense that you would not understand this and just think it's fucked up and gratifying to someone to watch this. I watch film sometimes to be the exact opposite of gratified or to experience a thrilling moment. I watch to see and take in a statement being made by a film producer and why it is being made. With no doubt in my mind the statement this film has made is being heard loud and clear to those that dig deeper than the surface and those in the industry.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> A Serbian Movie- 5/5
> 
> I don't know and nor do I even want to begin with this film. It is fucked beyond any standard or level put at it. It rivals Mordum in my eyes for disturbing content and graphic images. Quite simply put I want to wash out my eyes with f*cking bleach and then maybe a ammonia after rinse. Is is that fucked up and disturbing!! Watch this at your own risk that is what I will tell you. WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK PEOPLE!!!


i totally forgot about this flick..HOLY sh*t..BLEW my mind and felt very uneasy as i watched.....a'la salo...

here's another for your pipe...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

anybody seen Human Centipede


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Watched it last night, was dissapointed ^

Tonight we are watching Antichrist, its alright


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Human Centipede was far from morbid in my opinion. Decent flick none the less but not what I expected.

Not sure if it's been mentioned and to lazy to sift back through the thread but on a more mainstream level I really liked "The Decent".


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Decent is there I think. All you have to do is check the first page. It has the best of the worst on the IP.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Nope.I checked the first page before I posted and did not see it on the list.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well the crazies looks kinda crazy but the one I have seen recently that is pretty morbid is *the collector.*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cheezy,gory...i bring you house


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I watched August Underground Mordum the other night and it just didn't do it for me... the part at the beginning where the dude cuts his own wang off was pretty gross, and I thought I was on board for a disturbing movie, but after that, I thought the movie was just all over the place and it was over the top in a way that it became more weird than anything. The horrible acting also kind of detached the movie from any sort of realism for me.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow... I'm watching Cannibal Holocaust right now... it's terrible. I almost don't want to finish it because I'm so bored, but I figure I might as well finish it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Just watched oone called Marty, it was decent. Let me know what you thought RnR!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Who was the director/writer Mr.L??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Just watched oone called Marty, it was decent. Let me know what you thought RnR!


do you mean "martyrs"

movie about two friends...that seek revenge...a copy of i spit on your grave..which is being redone...

p.s- RnR...i was going to send you an add on facebook but i see no add available...what must a horror buff do?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thePACK said:


> Just watched oone called Marty, it was decent. Let me know what you thought RnR!


do you mean "martyrs"

movie about two friends...that seek revenge...a copy of i spit on your grave..which is being redone...

p.s- RnR...i was going to send you an add on facebook but i see no add available...what must a horror buff do?








[/quote]

Just pm me your name or email and I will add you!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

View attachment 196257


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

thePACK said:


> Just watched oone called Marty, it was decent. Let me know what you thought RnR!


do you mean "martyrs"

movie about two friends...that seek revenge...a copy of i spit on your grave..which is being redone...

p.s- RnR...i was going to send you an add on facebook but i see no add available...what must a horror buff do?








[/quote]

Haha yaaa Martyrs dont know what happened when I typed that last night!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Creepshow 2!..Two short 30 minute skits called "Old Chief Woodenhead" about an Indian warrior chief statue that comes to life and administers some frontier justice to three punk teenagers!..







...P.S. A funny little flaw/flub...notice how the fat teenager, the rich kid's family, and the Indian Punk are all watching the same exact t.v. show!!...







...







....and some IRONS @ 3:13!!...







....also "The Raft"..about some mutant oil spill blob/slime type of creature that kills and devours anything that it comes into contact with!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^...Pack, It never ceases to amaze me where you find the sh*t that you do!...







...Yeah, I didn't really like "The Hitchhiker"...Kind of lame...That is why I didn't post it!..But I would love to have that poster!...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Da said:


> ^^^^^...Pack, It never ceases to amaze me where you find the sh*t that you do!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?...i loved it...found it _HILARIOUS_...how the hitchhiker just kept saying "thanks for the ride, lady" from the get go..crash..thanks,,,run over..thanks...slammed against the tree..thanks...shot...thanks.....different humor i guess...but overall we agree its a good flick..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

thePACK said:


> ^^^^^...Pack, It never ceases to amaze me where you find the sh*t that you do!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?...i loved it...found it _HILARIOUS_...how the hitchhiker just kept saying "thanks for the ride, lady" from the get go..crash..thanks,,,run over..thanks...slammed against the tree..thanks...shot...thanks.....different humor i guess...but overall we agree its a good flick..








[/quote]

yeah, that was kind of funny how he kept saying thanks for the ride lady!...Lois Chiles is a pretty hot MILF, IMO!...







...She was also in James Bonds "Moonraker"!!...I just really liked the first two better, that's all...However, in honor of you, I'll post "The Hitchhiker" as well as a continuation from my previous post!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

The Beast Within (1982)...you guys wan't something different?!..something creepy?!..something perverse?!...Well, how about a Cicada (locust) creature raping a woman?!..and then she gives birth to his offspring...a seemingly "normal" human until the transformation occurs and all hell breaks loose!...Another favorite of mine and this a cult classic...Definitely, a must see!....Well here it is!...Sorry about the unregistered logo that keeps popping up!..You can thank YouTube for that!...







....Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

"Amelia" from "Trilogy of Terror" ...the original 1975 version!...about the african zuni fetish doll that comes to life and wreaks havoc...I remember this scared the sh*t out of me as a little kid!...now, it's kind of funny...movie starts at 5:50!...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Not sure if its been listed. The original was good but so is the remake.


----------

